# Easy Rhino's Minecraft Server Clubhouse!



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

MEMBERS: easyrhino, asrock_sd,catwomanm1,ACheeseDanish,kevin_radcliff,el_fiendo,11ErockeR11,KRDucky,Reaper96d


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Uh, don't mean to be a ninny, but who burnt erocker's house?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

i will give you 2 guesses.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Man, I dunno, seriously could have been anyone as far as I know. I just dig.

Heck, I haven't even barely been on teamspeak for near two weeks. I fell outta the loop.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

I know how it feels to have your house burn down, it happened to me twice.  Erocker, you need to rebuild it in sandstone, it looks much better. And there's a TeamSpeak?


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Yep, we've been using erocker's, at least, was that way before I got busy?

Check the BFBC2 thread, the info's in there lots, or on blackharu's signature.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

So is the new world up? Just without plug ins?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> And there's a TeamSpeak?



208.100.9.178

port: 4302

password: winchester


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

this is up to you guys. i am busy until sunday so i can either start a new world now and wait until sunday to add mods/plugins or i can wait until sunday to start a new world. we also need to work out some ground rules for lot spaces and roads. i say that in the beginning at least we all build fairly close to eachother.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is up to you guys. i am busy until sunday so i can either start a new world now and wait until sunday to add mods/plugins or i can wait until sunday to start a new world. we also need to work out some ground rules for lot spaces and roads. i say that in the beginning at least we all build fairly close to eachother.



Dude start the new server. Please. I dont wanna wait a whole weekend ya know?


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is up to you guys. i am busy until sunday so i can either start a new world now and wait until sunday to add mods/plugins or i can wait until sunday to start a new world. we also need to work out some ground rules for lot spaces and roads. i say that in the beginning at least we all build fairly close to eachother.



Well, I'm all for starting it now. You may want to give flannel a save of the current map.

I think for the start we should start by building a road grid.

*Also, I see you lookin sneeky. You should get in on this!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm all for starting it now. You may want to give flannel a save of the current map.
> 
> I think for the start we should start by building a road grid.



Im down and Ill help. Just leave me a large plot for a castle. Thats all I ask.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> Well, I'm all for starting it now. You may want to give flannel a save of the current map.
> 
> I think for the start we should start by building a road grid.
> 
> *Also, I see you lookin sneeky. You should get in on this!



I wholly agree with this statement; let's do it now. I reeeallly want that save though.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I wholly agree with this statement; let's do it now. I reeeallly want that save though.



I'll be off of work soon and I'll be ready.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

Ill be on tonight. I have some ideas also.


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

I can't play until the weekend. Leave me a space!


----------



## blu3flannel (May 5, 2011)

Wait, what the heck? All the trees in the Public Tree Farm are gone! I'm guessing someone burned them down...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

i can't just snap my fingers and have the new world started since i am at work. give me some time. you will know when it is a new world!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

erocker said:


> *Also, I see you lookin sneeky. You should get in on this!



not a good idea bro, all I want to do is burn shit and it seems that is frowned upon in that game


----------



## garyinhere (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will give you 2 guesses.



Me  I am that one armed man

@rhino... is there a way i can get a back up and run it for erika? or does it have to be set up as a server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

i can send people backups tonight when i get home. the new world is building right now. give it 5 minutes before connecting please.


----------



## garyinhere (May 5, 2011)

Will there be bunnies George? Tell me bout the bunnies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

server is up. whitelist is updated and same with server.properties. there will be a spawn area you cannot build inside. i will make some cool stuff there later. please remember to build wide roads like the first server between towns. the spawn area will be the town center so connect from there!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 5, 2011)

lol I was just in there and everything was on fire!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 5, 2011)

The roof, the roof, the roof is on........    Lightening?


----------



## garyinhere (May 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I was just in there and everything was on fire!



yea you were lol idk random forest fire?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

i cant stress it enough that we stay close to the spawn. it is much easier to build this way and easier on the server at first as it builds all the world stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

new carto is up! i will do stats on sunday.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

hrm start world sucks im gonna try a few more


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

ok i settled on a build. looks good. carto is up showing start location.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 5, 2011)

Alright, I see what has happened. Is it still important that we build near spawn on the new map?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Alright, I see what has happened. Is it still important that we build near spawn on the new map?



yes please. lets build up our center of town with a nice road system and such. once we have built up to our hearts delight i can make it part of the safe zone.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (May 5, 2011)

can anyone join up?

thinking about getting the game   i have seen way to many videos!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

sure man! let me know when you buy it and what your minecraft id is and i can add you!


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

You can see the progress on the carto! http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

So we got a new map huh?  Ok great I might come help.  I get bored of the same old same old sometimes.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So we got a new map huh?  Ok great I might come help.  I get bored of the same old same old sometimes.



If you love building roads on a nice even grid, come on in!


----------



## Virus-j (May 6, 2011)

Could i Join the server Please Easy Rhino ? Minecraft username is : ViRuS_J


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you love building roads on a nice even grid, come on in!



Yeah I mined cobble for them.  Now I'm trying to get a resource center going for blue so he can build his glass thing.


----------



## STCNE (May 6, 2011)

Can you add me to the server? My MC name is STCNE, I can't promise that I'll stick around long, but I'd like to give your server a try.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah I mined cobble for them.  Now I'm trying to get a resource center going for blue so he can build his glass thing.



You should see it man, I'm doing most of the building underwater/ground and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2011)

I suppose I could make a quaint little house on your server while I iron out details on my next big project for tekie's server.  The name's the same on here as Minecraft.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

Got torches up on all the roads for the most part, things look great at night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Got torches up on all the roads for the most part, things look great at night.



Hey can you post the picture of me and my life partner?


----------



## 13BrewCrew8 (May 6, 2011)

Hey if I want to be whitelisted, what do I do?


----------



## TheMcGoose (May 6, 2011)

Hey my best friend is blu3flannel and he is sitting behind me saying that he will disown me if i post this, so can i get white listed?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

13BrewCrew8 said:


> Hey if I want to be whitelisted, what do I do?



You have to pay homage to me. I like cake........cake and fappin'


----------



## blu3flannel (May 6, 2011)

TheMcGoose said:


> Hey my best friend is blu3flannel and he is sitting behind me saying that he will disown me if i post this, so can i get white listed?



What?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

sorry, i only white list people i know from TPU.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

i had a few minutes to stake out my claim in the town center today. you will see the foundation of a cobble house near a small mine.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i had a few minutes to stake out my claim in the town center today. you will see the foundation of a cobble house near a small mine.



Where is it in relation to everything else? How do you like the way things are progressing so far? Also, the dirt hut and the other building that PVT made can go to make room for something else since we're on to building houses and stuff.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Where is it in relation to everything else? How do you like the way things are progressing so far? Also, the dirt hut and the other building that PVT made can go to make room for something else since we're on to building houses and stuff.



Come on man! Wheres the pic!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Easy, can you whitelist me so I can drop in and check out your server from time to time. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I like cake........cake and fappin'



You know, no matter how many times we argue over stupid shit in the forums, I still like you because of comments like this.(Not that I really hold a grudge against anyone, life's too short.)


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Come on man! Wheres the pic!



On my computer at home.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Where is it in relation to everything else? How do you like the way things are progressing so far? Also, the dirt hut and the other building that PVT made can go to make room for something else since we're on to building houses and stuff.



looks good. the road layout is nice and clean. everyone is starting with enough space between them but not too much space. this is a good starting point since we have a nice lake front property now. 



newtekie1 said:


> Hey Easy, can you whitelist me so I can drop in and check out your server from time to time.



yea, what's your minecraft name again?

and to erika and blu3flannel, keep reminding me so i can email you the world files from the older map.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

Tonight I'm taking down the dirt hut (I'll put a landmark in it's place) since it's where we had to struggle after coming to the new world. I'm thinking of making a small town in the "city blocks", things like a town hall, general store, etc. Perhaps some apartment looking buildings....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

sounds good. i cant wait until sunday when i will have free time again! i may build a giant wall around our center of town to make like a protective barrier. perhaps somebody could work on a fortress and we can expand it to make a castle.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

Ya know the steel doors are electric powered. If they hold back water we could build a dam.



Easy Rhino said:


> sounds good. i cant wait until sunday when i will have free time again! i may build a giant wall around our center of town to make like a protective barrier. perhaps somebody could work on a fortress and we can expand it to make a castle.



Um have you seen what I am building? Even my placement is PERFECT for that. Ill rearange things to be the main gate to the city if you guys want.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, MailMan is in a perfect location for the castle since the city is based around the lake. Houses go around the lake, City on one side, the castle on the other. Oh, if people want to give me some coal that would be cool since it used it all up on the roads.. and made all the roads myself. I also placed blocks and torches around the lake so it's pretty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, MailMan is in a perfect location for the castle since the city is based around the lake. Houses go around the lake, City on one side, the castle on the other. Oh, if people want to give me some coal that would be cool since it used it all up on the roads.. and made all the roads myself. I also placed blocks and torches around the lake so it's pretty.



Come to the castle when Im online. I have a bunch I think.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks good. the road layout is nice and clean. everyone is starting with enough space between them but not too much space. this is a good starting point since we have a nice lake front property now.


I think I win when it comes to the smallest surface space used.  Everything is looking good and the roads are coming along nicely. I'm still trying to figure out how I'll work my little entrance into the road system. 


Easy Rhino said:


> and to erika and blu3flannel, keep reminding me so i can email you the world files from the older map.



My email is blu3flannel@gmail.com whenever you get around to it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

im going to continue the road on the northeast side of the town down to my place eventually and then start on a wall outside of that.


----------



## erocker (May 6, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how I'll work my little entrance into the road system.



Boat dock.

So, I want to make another rail system. Any ideas of where it should go? Perhaps a loop around the city and the lake?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

So am I converting my castle or not?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

if you wait it may be easier for me to assess things later.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, what's your minecraft name again?



newtekie1


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2011)

done


----------



## blu3flannel (May 7, 2011)

It's giving me several different errors whenever I attempt to log in...

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2011)

BTW, if set a creeper to blow up and it does damage to a road or building.. FIX IT! :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2011)

the world files are 117 megs so emailing them wont work. i will have to upload them to the teamspeak folder.


----------



## digibucc (May 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> the world files are 117 megs so emailing them wont work. i will have to upload them to the teamspeak folder.



i've got an ftp you can use to share if that doesn't work -
or just through them in your carto folder and send them a link, 
they can dl right from the server...

i just don't know teamspeak enough, if it's good transferring files.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i've got an ftp you can use to share if that doesn't work -
> or just through them in your carto folder and send them a link,
> they can dl right from the server...
> 
> i just don't know teamspeak enough, if it's good transferring files.



Yeah, you can put it in http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/images which is publicly accessible and we can download it from there.


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i just don't know teamspeak enough, if it's good transferring files.



Works quite well really. Seems to max my upload and download bandwith


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2011)

you can get the files here

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/images/minecraft_world/


----------



## blu3flannel (May 7, 2011)

How do you download the whole folder without having to download each individual file?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 7, 2011)

i dont really know. oh wait, ill put the zip file in that dir

it will be called world.rar in easyrhino.homelinux.com/images


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont really know. oh wait, ill put the zip file in that dir
> 
> it will be called world.rar in easyrhino.homelinux.com/images



Someone is messing around with tectonicus...


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 8, 2011)

yea on the other map i was trying it out but it does not work with java 1.6 in linux and im waiting for ubuntu to port the upcoming java 1.7 hopefully soon.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea on the other map i was trying it out but it does not work with java 1.6 in linux and im waiting for ubuntu to port the upcoming java 1.7 hopefully soon.



That's why I don't run Linux servers.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 9, 2011)

We're working on an underground tunnel system, so if you want to get connected let me know. We have a few people connected so far and it'd be cool to have a whole network under the map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

i added a bunch of plugins now as promised. you can check the original post for links to them if you need to know commands.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

i started the epic wall on the east side of the map. 2 wide by 25 high. if you work on it and make lots of progress the server will give you diamonds!


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

Here's a nice night shot.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

hey guys im looking for some cool simple plugins to add before taking the big leap into iconomy. i also know that eventually i will need to implement spleefing for us again.

but for the time being check out this neat plugin. it creates a tesla coil that zaps mobs within the radius of how tall the coil is. could be epic to place these around our town!

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/me...eep-mobs-at-bay-the-futuristic-way-740.16115/

edit: added it to the server. check the link for how to set it up. you will need iron blocks (lots of them) and redstone connected to current.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2011)

Geez, I'd love that in the mine under my "house", lost so much stuff because the monster density is so high.


I'd love more plug-ins that exploit redstone, really.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'd love more plug-ins that exploit redstone, really.



Hopefully redstone works properly this time around. Btw, I need iron for some rail to finish the track. Everyone feel free to donate some to me, I used about 150 of my own iron so far.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hopefully redstone works properly this time around. Btw, I need iron for some rail to finish the track. Everyone feel free to donate some to me, I used about 150 of my own iron so far.



How much do you need?


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Hopefully redstone works properly this time around. Btw, I need iron for some rail to finish the track. Everyone feel free to donate some to me, I used about 150 of my own iron so far.



Crap..I lost 256 unsmelted iron last night. And twice that in redstone. I really wish the map would re-spawn these things back where they were when you die, as that really sucks to have happen...again...and again...this hole I'm down is a doozy, for sure.


But, got more work to do, of course, taknig a day of rest today, kinda, but I'll play for a bit later and will let know what i get.


LoL or....Rhino could jsut give it to you...


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

yeah i'm now in the habit of keeping chests nearby, and never holding more than i can afford to lose on death.. like 30 max most times


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

here is the proposed location of the wall (in red and project started) and tesla coils (blue spots).

if you have a better idea of where to place the coils just speak up. i would like to get the wall up fairly soon. 2 wide, 22 high. if you work on it i will reward you with iron and diamonds.


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah i'm now in the habit of keeping chests nearby, and never holding more than i can afford to lose on death.. like 30 max most times


Well, you know, before, I was just mining and giving the stuff away, so never held on to much. Now I have something i want to build, and need specific materials to do so...so I didn't even realize I was so low on health, both times...

And then the damn hole is so bloody confusing, I couldn't find where I died in time.




Totally frustrating.


Rhino, can we get a couple up near the end of my area, by either end of the road??


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

Hopefully the tesla coils kill the mobs and not turn them into supercharged creepers and giant zombies!

Oh and as for the wall, let's not have it too confined.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 9, 2011)

I set up a tesla coil at my house and erocker's gonna test it while I'm gone.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I set up a tesla coil at my house and erocker's gonna test it while I'm gone.



sweet. i can edit the vertical radius and i can edit the horizontal radius as well in the config file. so its reach does not have to depend on how tall it is. but for the sake of looking cool i say we make them BIG!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 9, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> sweet. i can edit the vertical radius and i can edit the horizontal radius as well in the config file. so its reach does not have to depend on how tall it is. but for the sake of looking cool i say we make them BIG!



Put them to 128 and have the radius be 1000 blocks.  One giant tesla coil in the center.  In erocker's house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

stop trolling my clubhouse, boy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

i moved the coil out behind my house where creepers actually spawn at night and the thing kicks ass. if we have a lot of these things it would be epic!


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2011)

i'm up for helping build, just need some instruction.

sadly i can't tonight   there should be work left tomorrow, right?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

oh yea, lots of work left. we need a ton of iron for the rail system rocker is working on. i need tons of cobble for the massive protective wall. 

for the coils, we should decide how far we want each to reach and take into consideration how many we want around town. also, i think we should make them really tall for maximum cool factor.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 10, 2011)

Who the hell took 4 of my iron blocks? I had them in a tesla coil along with some redstone and now they're gone.


----------



## erocker (May 10, 2011)

Rhino moved it most likely.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 10, 2011)

That was just a test, that wasn't necessarily for public use. I was going to break it down and trade it to you for the rail system. I guess it can stay where it is though since it'll be for the common good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

lmao. i mentioned in my previous post that i moved it to where it was. i can give you blocks.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 10, 2011)

No worries. So how are tesla coils going to be spread across the town?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

so i disabled the coils for now since they were burning all the trees and lagging the server out. the guy who made the plugin is updating it so that it wont target animals at all but lightning causes fire no matter what. could be dangerous.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i disabled the coils for now since they were burning all the trees and lagging the server out. the guy who made the plugin is updating it so that it wont target animals at all but lightning causes fire no matter what. could be dangerous.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/2011-05-09_22.40.37.png



Well I kinda thought about that.  Apparently they can target sand and make us free glass.  That might be helpful if glass were moveable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2011)

i found a plugin that stops lightning from spreading fire however all of the lightning lags out the server. plus, it kills all the animals other than the pigs (which would otherwise create pigmen.) the plugin dev is working on adding more features, but the lag really is the issue. i priced out some parts and i could throw together a 2500K system for $380. i am tempted.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 10, 2011)

I like how have to make a tower taller than mine, Mailman.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2011)

proposed server project: pirate ship!

location in red:






we should build out a large wooden dock first and clear out some of the sand there in the middle. this doesnt have to be a massive ship but it should be say 50 long by 20 wide by 40 high??


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> proposed server project: pirate ship!
> 
> location in red:
> 
> ...



I'm in for it. Was working on the wall, too, been a bit too busy the past few days though.

nice avatar, BTW.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> doesnt have to be a massive ship





Easy Rhino said:


> 50 long by 20 wide by 40 high






That's pretty damn big. And I can contribute wood since I have a tree farm.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> That's pretty damn big. And I can contribute wood since I have a tree farm.



yea i guess

maybe slightly smaller. either way i will start a template and clear out sand tonight.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 11, 2011)

I think the dimensions are fine. We could go bigger, we need to extend the server's e-peen.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 12, 2011)

ship is almost complete!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2011)




----------



## blu3flannel (May 12, 2011)

It's beautiful, sorry I wasn't on to help. I'll be on tonight to help on the wall.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2011)

erocker, i put a chest down in the bottom of the ship with some wool and wood, planks.

on one of the sails we should put the power logo from the tpu logo!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2011)

epic win.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 14, 2011)

Is anyone building over here?






It'd be good to know so we could maneuver the wall around it. That certainly doesn't look like something Minecraft would randomly generate.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Is anyone building over here?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110514/render0001.png
> 
> It'd be good to know so we could maneuver the wall around it. That certainly doesn't look like something Minecraft would randomly generate.



i actually think t hat is the site of the new bagelplex.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2011)

I got that building out of the way and took some pics:


----------



## blu3flannel (May 15, 2011)

I'm having some issues with the server. I can't open chests, and when I place blocks I can't destroy them. When I log back in, they're gone. This is weird... 

EDIT: Never mind, I got it working. Time to work on the wall.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2011)

I just logged in, inside my house on fire and died. I don't know what items I had but I don't have them anymore. I think I was mugged, raped and set on fire in my sleep.


----------



## Conti027 (May 15, 2011)

What is with everything getting set on fire ?


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> What is with everything getting set on fire ?



Lightening?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2011)

It was just me, not my house.


----------



## Conti027 (May 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Lightening?



oh. I didn't know lightning could set stuff on fire. lol makes sense.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 15, 2011)

lightning cant set stuff on fire now.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2011)

Wow, you all have been busy. Finally got time to play again, any projects ongoing other than the wall?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 16, 2011)

let me in...not by the hair on your chinny chin chin


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> let me in...not by the hair on your chinny chin chin



i will whitelist you since i have anti-griefing measures. but dont make me use them!


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2011)

Griefers B Griefin'


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 17, 2011)

i never griefed before it was the fire zombies that were chasing me


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

i added a plugin that sets the time to day when anyone gets in bed at night. this way we avoid the issue of people leaving the server but coming back to quickly before the time resets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i added a plugin that sets the time to day when anyone gets in bed at night. this way we avoid the issue of people leaving the server but coming back to quickly before the time resets.



Awesome!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

i also just added the iconomy plugin. lots of neat things we can use this for down the line. so for a new server project we should build a spleef arena AND a fight arena. there is this neat plugin that lets us choose a class of player and inside the arena we can fight it out with weapons.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 18, 2011)

I'll work on the spleef arena, I have some great ideas for it. If only the spleef plugin would allow for circles, we could make the arena using the TPU logo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

agreed. i will be using nspleef again as simplespleef doesnt do world rebuilding yet. probably should use similiar dimensions as last time as far as size of the field goes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

here is where we should build the spleef arena


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> here is where we should build the spleef arena
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/spleef.jpg



How can I contribute?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

once we break ground we will need lots of cobble, sandstone, glass


----------



## blu3flannel (May 18, 2011)

I propose a sort of Roman coliseum design around the arena. Something similar to a gladiator arena would look pretty sweet. We'd have to make it out of sandstone, though, so it'd look era-appropriate.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> once we break ground we will need lots of cobble, sandstone, glass



NP. Ill start diggin tonight. Have you installed the teleport plugin yet?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> NP. Ill start diggin tonight. Have you installed the teleport plugin yet?



ok i installed easytp to keep things simple.

just type /to <person you want to tp to>

simple as that. can someone jump on real quick to test it out?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok i installed easytp to keep things simple.
> 
> just type /to <person you want to tp to>
> 
> simple as that. can someone jump on real quick to test it out?



Im on. No one else is.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2011)

Dual monitor minecraft


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> once we break ground we will need lots of cobble, sandstone, glass



I have way too much cobble. Come to me if you need any.


----------



## digibucc (May 18, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Dual monitor minecraft
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/2011-05-18_14.26.47.jpg



i've been running multi-monitor too. it's fun


----------



## Bo$$ (May 18, 2011)

once my exams get over consider me into this game! it looks really fun!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

soylent, i started a road to your house. you will just need to finish it and what not.

work on the spleef arena begins tonight! get your tools and such ready!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i've been running multi-monitor too. it's fun



I was running triple monitor until my second GTX460 bit the dust.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2011)

triple monitor? good god that is a lot of minecraft awesomeness.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2011)

damn you guys! why didn't anyone say anything about mincecraft and multi-monitor! Awesome, gonna hook up the triple-screens later!


----------



## erocker (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> here is where we should build the spleef arena
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110518/spleef.jpg



Just make sure that you have the boundaries marked off as the spawn area "safe zone" is located in the bottom right corner of the red square you made.


----------



## digibucc (May 18, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I was running triple monitor until my second GTX460 bit the dust.





Easy Rhino said:


> triple monitor? good god that is a lot of minecraft awesomeness.



that's what i'm doing now....  it is awesomesauce for sure


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2011)

the only thing that bothers me slightly, is the bars in the middle kinda distort the images as it pans across


----------



## blu3flannel (May 18, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> soylent, i started a road to your house. you will just need to finish it and what not.
> 
> work on the spleef arena begins tonight! get your tools and such ready!



Oh no, I must quickly shift my OS onto my new SSD!


----------



## Delta6326 (May 18, 2011)

minecraft looks fun. whats the difference from buying it and playing the demo?


----------



## blu3flannel (May 21, 2011)

Okay, so what's the game plan for the spleef arena? I'm on right now and just finished following the pattern for the wood ceiling border, what now?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2011)

nspleef plugin added and the arena is setup to play.

it is also hooked into iconomy so if you want to wager some money you can.

check how to create spleef games here

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fun-nspleef-0-4-1-the-first-spleef-plugin-for-cb-740-766.6834/

check your money using /money


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2011)

blu3flannel and i are clearning a 83x65 mass of land for the epic fight arena. this is gonna be awesome!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 21, 2011)

Easy I cant believe there isn't a building like this on your server


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2011)

here is the location of the fight arena. gotta clear out a ton of land then i will build up some sweet places for people to hide out and battle and what not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2011)

I was tempted to buy Minecraft today after watching this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE&feature=player_embedded

But then I see it's not $21.95 so I decided against it  Does it ever go on sale?


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find another game for $21 that's as stupidly addicting, socially hysterical and has almost infinite replayability.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2011)

Kreij said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find another game for $21 that's as stupidly addicting, socially hysterical and has almost infinite replayability.



Possibly, but I got over 150 games in my Steam library and most I have barely touched and some of those are games like Bioshock 1/2, Metro 2033, and some other very highly rated games. I actually am looking for short games recently so I can actually know what it's like to beat a game, been jumping from game to game to try and play all of my titles some.


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2011)

I know what you mean, Kurgan, I too have more games than I will ever finish.
That doesn't matter to me though, I buy them for entertainment and like you, jump between them depending on my "Gaming Mood"™ 

Minecraft is one of those games that you can play for 5 minutes at a time or for endless hours.
There is no winning or losing, there is only building (IMO the survival aspect is an after thought to add a little suspense). The new addition of rain and lightning looks like it's hysterically funny (burning forests and building, giant zombies, etc.).

I may just jump on one of the servers and dig out a block or two today. If it were not for my crap internet connection, I would be playing regularly. Even the best games do not hold my interest more than a couple of hours, so MC is a good fit for me.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 21, 2011)

I find myself always getting sucked into some side thing that eats up insane amounts of time. Like when I decided I wanted to build higher. One week later (even with the aid of flying and op) I had removed about 300,000 blocks. 3 days after that I finished lining it with gold. Then I find myself in a sort of depression, wondering how will I ever reclaim the time lost in that pointless endeavor? I should be out conquering the world and all that jazz.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2011)

Strange lag issues...  Doors will open, no stuttering, but there is lots of lag with opening chests, crafting tables, furnaces, etc.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2011)

easy needs to reboot the server, or something. it's fine, until a second person enters lol.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2011)

I just don't think netbooks are supposed to be used as servers. Just my opinion though.


----------



## cadaveca (May 22, 2011)

Oh well, was working fine...but that whole section surrounded by road that goes around my house has had a major transformation, was seemingly fine before that...


Netbook needs more ram.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just don't think netbooks are supposed to be used as servers. Just my opinion though.



You said something about having a server set up? If so, what's the address?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2011)

lmao! so the server was lagging but it took 23 days this time. netstats from the previous map was causing the bulk of the lag i think. anyway, we should be good for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

the fight plugin is installed...

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/fun-fight-v1-1-4-arena-type-battles-740.16193/

however it seems a little bit buggy but still works. winning team gets 3 diamonds. it costs 2 dollars to join a match and winners get their money back. 

i also have to load up worldguard since this plugin doesnt have a region reset yet.

edit: btw for now PVP is ON while i work on this. do not grief eachother!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

We need this....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

omg fight plugin is hilarious. not perfect but pretty awesome. winners get 3 diamonds and a gold ingot!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 23, 2011)

Hey, I just got myself Minecraft and I was wondering if I might be allowed onto the server. I think Mailman probably needs a whipping boy / house slave and I can probably fill that role pretty well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> I think Mailman probably needs a whipping boy / house slave and I can probably fill that role pretty well.



lmfao. what is your minecraft name?


----------



## El Fiendo (May 23, 2011)

I'm really inventive, so I went with El_Fiendo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We need this....



Nice since when have yt tags worked here, I linked in above, but without tags.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 23, 2011)

shader mods are client side so you can install it yourself.



			
				1kurgan1 said:
			
		

> Nice since when have yt tags worked here, I linked in above, but without tags.



good question. i was just like wtf is happening?



			
				el fiendo said:
			
		

> I'm really inventive, so I went with El_Fiendo.



done, the only rule is not to build to far off to start. find a nice spot near the center of town where nobody has built. oh, and make sure you follow the pattern of the road system.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## El Fiendo (May 23, 2011)

Sorry E, I have a tendancy to go AFK, even when I'm not entirely safe from mobs. And I'd just like to say there are some very confusing and elaborate dungeons someone's gone and built on here.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2011)

LuLz. I'd be da digger.

Map is pretty good under ground.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 23, 2011)

I got lost, found myself, only to realize I was actually lost in the same area again.


----------



## digibucc (May 24, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> say there are some very confusing and elaborate dungeons someone's gone and built on here.



most dungeons aren't built they are generated when the world is, then dug out and mined.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 24, 2011)

We do have a underground tunnel system going, so if you (or anyone for that matter) want to be connected let me know and we can work on it.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 24, 2011)

I just wanted to make everyone aware that Minecraft 1.6 will be coming out sometime in the next week.

So you might want to ask Easy how the server will handle this(will he update and go back to a vanilla server, or wait until bukkit is updated and the plug-ins work) and if you should update or stay on the old version for a while.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 24, 2011)

i think i will handle it like the transmission to 1.5. clients should keep their version at 1.5 until bukkit releases a stable version and the plugins dont break the game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2011)

im working with digibucc to come up with a solution for a faster minecraft server. 

i already have a case, hdd and dvd drive. i need a psu, mobo, cpu and ram to match.

i would like to keep this as cheap as possible so im thinking 775 stuff. 

a 400 watt psu would suffice, but the cpu needs ot be quad core or at the very least a really fast dual core intel chip. minecraft uses a ton of cpu power to constantly update the changes in blocks when a lot of people are online. 4 gigs of ram should be enough so long as it is ddr 800 or above. 

if you see any of this stuff for sale on tpu or major deals online let me know. ifyou have parts to donate or are willing to let go for cheap also let me know.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im working with digibucc to come up with a solution for a faster minecraft server.
> 
> i already have a case, hdd and dvd drive. i need a psu, mobo, cpu and ram to match.
> 
> ...



I have a rig all setup. If you want to transfer it to that rig and we could setup the server so you can run it remotely, let me know. Or whatever, it's all setup an it's got nothing to do.

Specs:
Phenom II quad @ 4ghz
4gb DDR3 1600 cas 7


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2011)

I will give you foxconn blackops and a q6600, if you pay shipping. Blackops has no audio, though.

No rams, but I could toss you a couple of 1GB stickss too, until you get better stuff.


Of course, now I see erocker's post. that might be the most affordable option, but my offer stands, too!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2011)

rocker and i have been talking. his rig would be perfect but i am so anal about administration that i cant see myself being effective at updating everything remotely on a windows system.  plus, since the game is in beta it needs constant attention. just much harder to do using windows. 

dave, a that blackops board and q6600 are great. what kinda shipping costs we talking leaving canada. i know it is generally expensive but it may still be worth it. i dont mind paying shipping obviously if people have parts laying around.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> rocker and i have been talking. his rig would be perfect but i am so anal about administration that i cant see myself being effective at updating everything remotely on a windows system.  plus, since the game is in beta it needs constant attention. just much harder to do using windows.
> 
> dave, a that blackops board and q6600 are great. what kinda shipping costs we talking leaving canada. i know it is generally expensive but it may still be worth it. i dont mind paying shipping obviously if people have parts laying around.



Well, I've been running a server client on it, and I'm pretty sure I'm capable of doing what needs to be done. Up to you though.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2011)

About $35-$40.

If you can wait until June 15th, I'll just mail it; consider the shipping cost, etc as my contribution to our little gaming community.

I'm jsut a little strapped for extras right now; too many May b-days, 2 of them my kids. Last one is on the 31st...but my next pay I can get them out the door to ya, gratis.

Seems liek erocker is itching for involvement though, send me a PM, Easy, and regardless of how it works out, if you'll put it to use, I'll gladly donate the parts to ya.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2011)

truth be told i enjoy administrating the server. i know rocker would do a fine job, but i feel personally i would be losing some of the enjoyment of playing the game. and because i enjoy it so much id like to make it more powerful so that people continue to play on it and i can continue to learn how to be a quality administer of a server running a beta video game with third party mods and fourth party plugins.


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2011)

Well, PM me your addy, I'll get it on it's way in a couple of weeks, for sure.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2011)

do not update your client!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2011)

thanks to digibucc and dave, by mid-june we will have a quad core powered minecraft server with plenty of ram! i expect to run all sorts of cool ram/cpu eating mods.


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2011)

Clean your PM box, Easy. lulz.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2011)

Let's do some PVP tonight!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2011)

a friend is in town tonight but i should be on later for sure. sufficiently drunk and full of hot wings.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2011)

hey guys major tornados coming through already knocked out my power once. if it goes offline that is why. i will bring it back up when the storm passes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys major tornados coming through already knocked out my power once. if it goes offline that is why. i will bring it back up when the storm passes.



Your life is not as important as the server. Keep it up!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2011)

phew, storm passed. reports of a small tornado about 2 miles from me!!! we had hail and tons of sideways trees. balls! the good news is the server stayed up lmao.


----------



## digibucc (May 27, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> phew, storm passed. reports of a small tornado about 2 miles from me!!! we had hail and tons of sideways trees. balls! the good news is the server stayed up lmao.



rofl

talking about serious physical danger .... but the good news is our virtual world is unharmed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (May 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Mqy7G.gif



maybe it is just the incredible amounts of beer ive consumer tonight, but that gif is freaking hilarious!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 27, 2011)

http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/minecraft/hilarious-minecraft-house-fire


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/minecraft/hilarious-minecraft-house-fire



I love how nerdy that guy sounds!  Oddly enough that video is actually the very first encounter with minecraft I ever had.  After watching the video I started checking out the game more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2011)

i had to install worldedit to get worldguard to work so i could protect the arena. i had no idea i could do other serious things... i wanted to make a huge hole and it was taking forever. until...


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

WorldGuard killed ALL my chests. FAIL!!!




Leaves me with a couple of string, and a few dirt.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2011)

SATURDAY NIGHT BATTLE ROYAL AND SCAVENGER HUNT!!! 10PM Eastern!!!

Tonight on the server expect a large scale PVP matchup. Everyone is encouraged to join and prizes will be plentiful!! 

Also, I am creating a scavenger hunt! Within a medium size pit will be iron, gold, coal and diamonds hidden amongst cobble. Finders keepers!!!!


----------



## blu3flannel (May 28, 2011)

There's a much easier way to clear all that, dude. Go to one corner with a wooden axe and left click. Go to the other and right click. That will set your selection. Then, do //expand [amount] down. That'll select a certain depth down, so you selection will be a big rectangular prism. Do //set 0 and it will turn everything to air, erasing all of the blocks.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2011)

2 minutes?


Anyone doing this?


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> SATURDAY NIGHT BATTLE ROYAL AND SCAVENGER HUNT!!! 10PM Eastern!!!
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



10:10PM Eastern and no one is on FAIL.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2011)

ok im here. get on or die.


----------



## erocker (May 29, 2011)

I C U watchin' Joe. Get in here!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2011)

so much free loot to carry you into the summer!


----------



## Phxprovost (May 29, 2011)

would have came on but i made the mistake of updating the game


----------



## blu3flannel (May 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> so much free loot to carry you into the summer!



Sorry man, I was engaged in an intense game of Scattergories. :/


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2011)

no problem. ricky got like 150 diamonds. he is set for the summer!


----------



## cadaveca (May 29, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> no problem. ricky got like 150 diamonds. he is set for the summer!



Bugger. Must do again! 


LuLz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2011)

well if people can commit to a time we can all be online again then i will defin do it again!


----------



## blu3flannel (May 29, 2011)

I'll probably be on tonight, the Memorial Day festivities here have run their course.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 30, 2011)

Alright so, I've got a dilemma. There's a large section of purple blocks near the ship. Now I was walking along said surface trying to avoid a mob that was chasing me, and I fell down through an opening in the purple surface. I discovered that this purple surface covered a mother lode of ores and junk. Cool, though I quickly found out this area was protected by permissions. I can't build myself out or tunnel myself out. So I figure I'll search around for an exit as this surely can't be completely inescapable.

I now find myself 10 blocks down a 1x1 pit with no way out. I can't even kill myself to respawn out of the pit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Alright so, I've got a dilemma. There's a large section of purple blocks near the ship. Now I was walking along said surface trying to avoid a mob that was chasing me, and I fell down through an opening in the purple surface. I discovered that this purple surface covered a mother lode of ores and junk. Cool, though I quickly found out this area was protected by permissions. I can't build myself out or tunnel myself out. So I figure I'll search around for an exit as this surely can't be completely inescapable.
> 
> I now find myself 10 blocks down a 1x1 pit with no way out. I can't even kill myself to respawn out of the pit.



lmfao!! that is the site of the scavenger hunt. i protected it since the hunt is not going on at this time. 

did you set /home yet? it lets you TP back to whatever spot you want but you have to do the /home set command first 

if not, when somebody else is on your can tp to them using the /to <person>. but make sure you ask permission first.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2011)

I think I am almost done with my castle. I think I might add one more walkway to the sides and thats it. After that I think I wanna blow the whole damn thing up. I mean blow it up to where there is nothing but a crater. Does anyone wanna help?

1. Ill need LOTS of TNT.
2. Someone to film it. Because I'm going to be naked standing proudly on the roof wiring the last explosive.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone wanna try this?

[yt]aURq-vHWFDw[/yt]


----------



## digibucc (May 30, 2011)

im watching, but not yet quite sure what "this" is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> im watching, but not yet quite sure what "this" is.



Its an RPG map.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lmfao!! that is the site of the scavenger hunt. i protected it since the hunt is not going on at this time.
> 
> did you set /home yet? it lets you TP back to whatever spot you want but you have to do the /home set command first
> 
> if not, when somebody else is on your can tp to them using the /to <person>. but make sure you ask permission first.



No, I've just now learned about the home command.  I'll attempt to find someone on later tonight when I'm back home and hopefully be able to teleport to them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

bukkit has released a version compatible with minecraft 1.6.5. however, here is what they say...



> This is a non-recommended development and test build. You will not receive support outside of bug reporting. Backing up your server and completely understanding the risks of running this build is highly recommended before you run it.
> 
> Once again, we cannot guarantee that this build will not completely corrupt your world or cause a disturbance in the force.



should i proceed or are we happy with 1.5.2 for now?


----------



## blu3flannel (May 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> bukkit has released a version compatible with minecraft 1.6.5. however, here is what they say...
> 
> 
> 
> should i proceed or are we happy with 1.5.2 for now?



Screw that dude, wait until there's a stable build. If something happens to the server all our hard work will be lost.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Screw that dude, wait until there's a stable build. If something happens to the server all our hard work will be lost.



I agree. Wait to upgrade when there is a reason to.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 31, 2011)

What's the plan for the Space Shuttle? I think we should do a missile silo modeled after this:







It'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

a missile silo would be cool too. build the cylinder of the silo inside the massive square so leave empty space to work. my wife is out of town until tomorrow so i plan on working on this A LOT tonight.


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2011)

Fill it with lava. Throw the MailMan in, then fill the rest with obsidian. Win.

*Oh, might as well try 1.6.5. Just please make a backup first. 

**LET'S PLAY PVP TONIGHT!!!11!!!11One1!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2011)

minecraft 1.6.6 is out now too lol and bukkit has another non-recommended build for it. seems like the more they update minecraft the more bugs they find in the source code. i expect a full rewrite of minecraft before it goes retail.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2011)

Notch said there would be an update this week to fix issues in 1.6.5.  I think there's so many updates after 1.6 because of adding Nether support.  There's a whole lot to go wrong. XD

Naw, it won't get a full rewrite before launch.  That would take at least a year and, not to mention, debugging would have to start all over.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

im gonna wait until i hear great things about 1.6.6 or 1.6.7

going down the list, the bug fixes are nice but my server is humming along just fine. doesnt seem worth it at this time since bukkit disables multiworld due to crashes.

oh, and PvP tonight. come on people!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh, and PvP tonight. come on people!



I'll be in and out all night. Haven't even tried that yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

it is good hilarious fun. im betting we have more people on later. i say we shoot for like 10:30-11ish eastern time.


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be on at 10:30 est.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

epic fail.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

LoL. yous guys said EST. I'm on the west coast! Watching AMD Computex conference!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

Sry, man. I can't speak for anyone else, but between work for here, and family, I've got very little time left for gaming during the week, and I've been spilling work over into the weekend too, so much so that my wife calls me a "workaholic".

Oh well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sry, man. I can't speak for anyone else, but between work for here, and family, I've got very little time left for gaming during the week, and I've been spilling work over into the weekend too, so much so that my wife calls me a "workaholic".
> 
> Oh well.



meh. it has less to do with the amount of time we spend gaming, and more to do about coordination. if we can come up with a time most of us can be online then lets do it. im gonna have to recruit more people for the server.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got more time on the weekends, for sure. Would be nice to have a few more users...once you get the new server hardware, it would be nice to see if we can punish it a bit


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I've got more time on the weekends, for sure. Would be nice to have a few more users...once you get the new server hardware, it would be nice to see if we can punish it a bit



im all about pushing the limits of the incoming hardware. im actually gonna get 8 gigs of 1600 ram so i can clock the q6600 up a bit. plus, ive got 2 250 gig drives im gonna put in raid 0 so we can get some nice read/write speeds. that should be able to handle a bunch more users. but minecraft scales very poorly. we will see.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

bukkit has a recommended version for minecraft 1.6.6

i am working on installing it right now. will take a few minutes. i will let you know!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im all about pushing the limits of the incoming hardware. im actually gonna get 8 gigs of 1600 ram so i can clock the q6600 up a bit. plus, ive got 2 250 gig drives im gonna put in raid 0 so we can get some nice read/write speeds. that should be able to handle a bunch more users. but minecraft scales very poorly. we will see.



Only one CPU on the mobo? Pffft. 

I counting the days to a good internet connection !! W00t
Only 306,410 days !! Hopefully I'll live that long. :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2011)

server updated. this one has nether enabled. not sure how to get there though!

edit: nevermind i have to build a portal. start mining obsidian guys!

http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Portal


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

Make a portal with obsidian, light it with fire.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

in honor of the server update i will be hosting another round of scavenger hunt!!!!! 10pm eastern. dont miss out on a butt load of resources.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

Eatern? what time is that in mountain hours?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

8pm i think? basically 1 hour from this post.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

Right. In one hour from now. I'll there.

or rather, I'll be there? Sheesh. Too much excitement in one day!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

now that we have a reason to use obsidian i suspect people will be mining a lot of the stuff on the surface. you have 3 minutes to collect as much stuff as possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a reason to use obsidian other than portals and defense?  Oh, the portals. XD

It only takes 10 obsidian to make a portal which translates to ~160 seconds of mining or 3 minutes.  I mine 30 at a time and almost have a double-chest full on tekie's server. XD

Word of advice: the best way to mine obsidian is to dig a trench, fill it with stable water, then place lava springs in it using an iron bucket.  Once you have a lot of safe obsidian, mine the lot (Zippy is great for this).  Never have a diamond pickaxe in your inventory when working around lava because you are apt to lose it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

lots of gold, diamonds, iron and coal in the scavenge pit as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

get on now!!!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

Gah!! client won't start!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

your textures are screwing with it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

time has been moved to 10:30 eastern!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

omg you are all fail.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

LuLz. NO YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry guys but Im still working trying to make a deadline


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

what deadline? fap 24 times in a day?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2011)

He's got a review to finish. Such is the life of many a TPU'er.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2011)

fapping review?


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 3, 2011)

We have to get a ton of work on the silo done this weekend, it's gonna be boss.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

well i hope you are correct in that. guys, start recruiting new members for our server. once the new hardware arrives in 3 weeks i want to create a robust and active minecraft society. if you know people who have minecraft them get them on!

also, somebody finally created a nice clean economy plugin that lets players put up items for sale directly without having to warp around to lame shops. check it out and let me know if it is something we would use.

http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/ec...s-to-buy-and-sell-in-a-free-market-818.18948/


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 3, 2011)

Great, I have a few people who've been eyeing our carto with jealousy and I'm sure they'll want to hop on board. As for that plug-in, that is exactly what we need and I was quite surprised that nobody had already made something similar.


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)

Minecart dispensers are working good at the cart station.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome all around. everything is awesome right now!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant seem to get it to run anymore after the update. The screen just stays black. Any ideas?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

texture pack.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> texture pack.



Yup. I just figured that out. Damn.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 3, 2011)

there are 1.6.6 compatible high res texture packs and a new mcpatcher out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2011)

epic silo build is under way. this is going to put a lot other stuff i see on youtube to shame.

the beginning:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Easy, you might have to update cartograph.  It doesn't seem to be rendering tall grass properly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2011)

apache is down thanks to a php5 corruption while i was working on adding libraries for a cloud operating system. that means the carto site is temporarily down. working on it now. very lame.

edit: it works again. cloud operating systems have so many f'ing dependencies it is almost not worth it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 6, 2011)

PSU arrived today for the server! one part closer to the upgrade.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2011)

Ha! I was just boxing the good bits up:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 7, 2011)

board looks good. can't wait! i will take some pics of the process just for kicks.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 7, 2011)

I had it running a burn-in over the weekend, CPU and board are good to go.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2011)

i did a bit of research and found an easy tutorial that lets the server run minecraft totally inside of ram increasing performance from crappy hdd speeds to fast ass ram speeds. so im thinking that cas 7 2x4 sticks at 1333 is the key.

the reason there is some lag isnt necessarily because of cpu speed or cores or the ram on an initial server install. it all comes down to how fast java can in realtime build the world and update it. it makes a lot of sense really. i faster proc helps and so does faster ram, but really a slow hdd is what kills things. offloading all of that *into* a ram disk should make the biggest overall improvement. cant wait to put all this together and give it a real workout!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

8GB max for the chipset, so there might be some issues with a 2 x 4GB config, as sticks of that density wasn't available back then. Seen a few users that have 8GB @ 1333, or 1600, but they are few, and with sticks that aren't to common on todays market.

4 GB isn't gonna be enough?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> 8GB max for the chipset, so there might be some issues with a 2 x 4GB config, as sticks of that density wasn't available back then. Seen a few users that have 8GB @ 1333, or 1600, but they are few, and with sticks that aren't to common on todays market.
> 
> 4 GB isn't gonna be enough?



4 gig was going to be enough until i learned i could put the entire minecraft world into a ram disk.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> 4 gig was going to be enough until i learned i could put the entire minecraft world into a ram disk.








Hmmm...well, I'd be looking for older 1.8v or 1.9v sticks, as they seem to work best, although my newer 1.65v DIMMs work fine too. You might have to resign yourself to 1066 MHz on the ram for 8GB...pretty sure that's how the chipset works..hopefulyl it's not 800 MHz!!

Oh, and there's a nation-wide postal strike going on, with areas not getting any mail service for a couple of days, then getting it back for a couple of days. Probbly gonna add a bit to shipping length, and I apologize, but sending by courier is just far too expensive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2011)

well i just checked and our current world is only taking up 76 megabytes. i think it is safe to assume that if i allocate 1 gig of ram to the actual java process of running the server that gives me 2 gigs for world files and 1 gig to run a few other processes (carto, apache, etc). hrm i dont know which way to go since nobody has benchmarked a minecraft server. i dont know if 1066 vs 1333 will make any real impact at cas 7 or if sticking in ram disk is not necessary with a quad core proc. god only knows.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, then you got something to investigate when you get it up and running.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i just checked and our current world is only taking up 76 megabytes. i think it is safe to assume that if i allocate 1 gig of ram to the actual java process of running the server that gives me 2 gigs for world files and 1 gig to run a few other processes (carto, apache, etc). hrm i dont know which way to go since nobody has benchmarked a minecraft server. i dont know if 1066 vs 1333 will make any real impact at cas 7 or if sticking in ram disk is not necessary with a quad core proc. god only knows.



What is your idea for keeping the world backed-up in case of a power outage and the RAM disk disapears?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 8, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> What is your idea for keeping the world backed-up in case of a power outage and the RAM disk disapears?



script creates a symlink between the ram and the hdd and then run a cronjob every 5 minutes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2011)

ram ordered!!!

4x2 gig crucials cas 7!!

Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DD...

gonna be a quick server


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2011)

ram has arrived! newegg shipped it next day air! im guessing they did that because i ordered on friday and they were not slated to get here until tomorrow. god i love them! special thanks to digibucc for pitching in.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I got a bit of bad news:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/06/15/canada-post-strike.html?ref=rss

NO mail service AT ALL here in Canada right now. Was gonna ship today. exploring other options, I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2011)

it's like they knew i needed those parts to complete the project...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 15, 2011)

Shouldn't last too long like this, I hope. Think about what would happen if USPS workers were locked out...maybe it'll add a day or three, hopefully no more than that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Well, I got a bit of bad news:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/06/15/canada-post-strike.html?ref=rss
> 
> NO mail service AT ALL here in Canada right now. Was gonna ship today. exploring other options, I'll keep everyone updated.



Gotta love public Unions.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 23, 2011)

damn mail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! canada!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2011)

My kids are out of school early today, gonna check with courier companies how muc hit's gonna cost. I got another package to ship too; thank god none of this stuff is stuff I'm selling, or i'd be screwed.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright, so I finished the walls of the silo. I'm gonna move on to the exterior platform and floor indication rings. Any cobble would be greatly appreciated, as I have none.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2011)

Dude, go in my house, there are many chests with stuff in them. help yourself, not too sure how much cobble is left there, but some. I'll be re-filling them on my next play.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Dude, go in my house, there are many chests with stuff in them. help yourself, not too sure how much cobble is left there, but some. I'll be re-filling them on my next play.



Thanks, but where is your house? 

EDIT: Never mind, I found it. Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, not far from the silo.  there are salso some if you go down the stairs underground, then up the far end when you hit hte bottom there, if it makes any sense. lulz.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 23, 2011)

Alright, so I finished the exterior platform. Now on to the floor indicators. Tons of torches.

EDIT: All done with the indicator rings! I'll use what little cobble I have left to fill out the floors.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 24, 2011)

The server's down!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

shit, let me look. im at work gonna remote in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

uh, hrm can't remote in. either i lost network access at home or the server crashed. expect it to be down until i get home which should be in 1 hour.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

i cant seem to ping my router so something is wonky on the network end. should be an easy fix.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2011)

lol it is back up. i called my wife to see if she was home yet to check the machine. she immediately realized that instead of turning on my desktop she turned off the server computer!!! anyway, she apologizes to you all


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, I return after watching a movie to find that both the final level and the rocket are finished. Nice job guys.  I think it'd be cool to have a hatch or doors of some sort, for decoration. What do you guys think?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Wow, I return after watching a movie to find that both the final level and the rocket are finished. Nice job guys.  I think it'd be cool to have a hatch or doors of some sort, for decoration. What do you guys think?



i finished it. not sure what to do now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2011)

ok, now we are building a nuclear powerplant!


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok, now we are building a nuclear powerplant!



We could do something like this:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2011)

that's what i had in mind


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 25, 2011)

So I did a little bit of math to figure out how much cobble we used for the silo:

Outside Walls of Circle
12755

Each Level
2201

Total for Levels
31256

Top
3979

_Grand Total_
*47990*

_Total in Stacks_
*~750*

That's a lot of cobble.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn, I logged on to see this finished silo and had to teleport home first as I was pretty deep in the bowels of our world. Upon teleporting home I quickly fell through the floor and into lava, which resulted in me losing my diamond tool set. So I officially hate that glitch. I'll have to look at it later, I'm too bummed to do it now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2011)

fiendo, let me know next time you are on and i will hook you up with some new tools. sucks when that happens.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 27, 2011)

What's up with the server, I'm having trouble connecting?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 27, 2011)

i think bagel set some fire to burn down some trees and the big brother plugin is laggin it or something


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 29, 2011)

a little birdie told me the final parts should be shipping out REAL soon...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2011)

I need to get back into this game.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 30, 2011)

Are we updating to 1.7 any time soon?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2011)

probably not. knowing their track record they will have 5 or 6 updates after the release of 1.7 ans then bukkit will have 2 or 3 of their own and then the plugins...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 30, 2011)

Sever is @ the post office, maybe next friday you'll have it, if not earlier. Should make for a much better minecraft experience.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2011)

yay! 

the case, psu, hdds, dvdrom and ram are all here waiting.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPsrOmm4mQ


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> OMG. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPsrOmm4mQ



1. I love the comment below that video "chuck norris's first night shelter..."

2. Also when the hell are we going to do something that epic?


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe when summer is over. I have ladies to tend to.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> OMG. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPsrOmm4mQ



We need to do something on that huge of a scale. We've done pretty big stuff, but we haven't paid as much attention to detail and architectural finesse as that. I propose that, after we finish the nuclear plant, we carefully plan and orchestrate a very intricate and enormous building of some sort. We need to one-up the other server. 




erocker said:


> Maybe when summer is over. I have ladies to tend to.


Forget ladies, man, this is MINECRAFT!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Maybe when summer is over. I have ladies to tend to.



Oh wow your "Dutch Wife" finally arrived?



blu3flannel said:


> We need to do something on that huge of a scale. We've done pretty big stuff, but we haven't paid as much attention to detail and architectural finesse as that. I propose that, after we finish the nuclear plant, we carefully plan and orchestrate a very intricate and enormous building of some sort. We need to one-up the other server.



I tried to do that with my castle but ran out of land.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I tried to do that with my castle but ran out of land.



We could start on a new map (at some point) to do this. It'd give us a fresh start and we could dedicate a good amount of our resources to the cause. Besides, people seldom join on the current map, we need to rejuvenate the server.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, right now we need two (artistic) towers for the big gate behind the pirate ship. The gate needs to be widened just a little too. I have lots of ideas, I'm just not good at turning them into something using blocks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2011)

hrm, well if people stay interested we can lay out a long term plan for the map.

i will finish the giant wall and make it so that baddies cant spawn inside the area making it a giant safe zone. 

then we can plot out large areas for future projects.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys, what if we built the entirety of the Aperture Science facility? That'd be one of the most epic things EVER.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2011)

huh?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 2, 2011)

as per usual, the latest minecraft release 1.7 has been updated again to 1.7.2 and still contains exploits. since nobody seems to be chomping at the bit for the new pistons i will wait until the team fixes the bugs and bukkit comes up with their version for it.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 2, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh?



Portal 2? Actually, I'm tired of building underground structures, since nobody can see them. Perhaps some noteworthy structure would be better.



Easy Rhino said:


> as per usual, the latest minecraft release 1.7 has been updated again to 1.7.2 and still contains exploits. since nobody seems to be chomping at the bit for the new pistons i will wait until the team fixes the bugs and bukkit comes up with their version for it.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2011)

server has been updated to 1.7.2 with bukkit 953!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2011)

easy rhino said:


> server has been updated to 1.7.2 with bukkit 953!



No U!


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> server has been updated to 1.7.2 with bukkit 953!



Time to hollow out my piston test chamber.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 3, 2011)

erocker made a kick ass sliding glass door in his house.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2011)

USPS says the board/cpu and gpu will arrive on thursday! also, the 2 extra hdds i bought so i can do raid 5 will arrive on the same day! looks like friday night will be assembly night!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2011)

im a moron. i was looking at the wrong tracking info last night. the board and stuff is still sitting in canada. this is gonna be weeks


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2011)

We'll see, hopefully not. Usually tracking doesn't update until it hits teh border, and it should hit hte border much closer to you than me. But yeah, shitty deal. See my avatar.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2011)

so check out what some dude with the new pistons in minecraft...

http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/minecraft/minecraft-beethoven-piano-player


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2011)

How to not make a fireplace! http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/minecraft/hilarious-minecraft-house-fire


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a server up that anyone can join. There are no rules, it's just a "mess-around" server.

IP: erocker.dyndns.org

If you're reading this and have Minecraft, jump in! I'd like to see what my server can handle.

Thanks!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

final parts have made it through customs and now are sitting in Chicago. So it is 3 days out. If they ship it overnight to my area I should have it by Wednesday, if not by Thursday. Now go figure, I'm leaving town on Saturday morning for a week so as soon as I get the parts in I will build it all before I leave. Work be damned lmao!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to start playing this game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I'm going to have to start playing this game



just let me know when you do and i can add your minecraft name to the whitelist.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> just let me know when you do and i can add your minecraft name to the whitelist.



Do I need to purchase the game? If so, where?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.minecraft.net/

you can play the single player in your browser for free if you wanna try it out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

hey guys, updating to 1.7.3 to fix some issues with pistons. server will be down for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 11, 2011)

nevermind I got it lol
Please add me to the list


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

done


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 11, 2011)

Still says I'm not white listed


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

guess what arrived in the mail today? ive got some crap to do around the house and i need to finish an assignment for class tomorrow before i start working on it. also, the board and cooler smell like cigarette smoke so im gonna have to bathe them in alcohol first.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 11, 2011)

LoL, yeah, sry for the smell.  Make sure to pull the cooler on the board first, it's attached with screws.

Not too bad on the shipping time, TBH. Considering the holidays, 5 business days isn't bad!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 12, 2011)

i didnt know you smoked around your electronics!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 12, 2011)

Gotta keep the magic blue smoke in somehow....


Usually I clean stuff, but forgot.

An included extra, no cost to you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 12, 2011)

lol!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be hanging out in there for a bit tonight.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 13, 2011)

server is built. im gonna set it up tonight and run some tests before getting minecraft up and running on it. depends on how tired i am i guess.


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

Speaking of servers, I need tech support!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2011)

server is up with the new hardware!!! quad core at 3.0ghz/ 8 gigs ddr1333 and raid 5!!111!111!!11


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2011)

screwing with the teslacoil plugin. i dont think nikola tesla had this in mind...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> just let me know when you do and i can add your minecraft name to the whitelist.



add me please or are you Erocker's server now?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> add me please or are you Erocker's server now?



will do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2011)

hrm, there seems to be a major conflict with the bukkit program and our current world when i migrated over to the new server. everything is running fairly well but it could be better. hopefully bukkit gets out a new build real soon.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, everything is acting funky. Lots of lag and there's a section close to your house where sand appeared and it took out some rails. I also cannot remove any blocks in that section.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 15, 2011)

seems like the world transfer may be a tad corrupted  i will try rebuilding it later tonight.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> will do.



what is the new server?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2011)

Is the server down? I cannot log in. 

7-16-11 

11:32am est.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is the server down? I cannot log in.
> 
> 7-16-11
> 
> 11:32am est.



Samesies

Edit: It's up.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 16, 2011)

It appears to be down again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 17, 2011)

im away for the week. it appears the bukkit mod is breaking the server now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im away for the week. it appears the bukkit mod is breaking the server now.



Its up. It only rains on half my castle lol.

Anyway I was thinking of an epic project. A HUGE library. Something in the style of Victorian Europe. We could beat that train station and since it will be a library it will be "functional".

Maybe something that looks like the St. Pauls or the houses of Parliament in London? I have a huge sugarcane farm now. I could provide all the books and cases.











If not I am going to just rebuild the Bin Laden compound to scale next to Erockers house.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll be on all day mining, so feel free to join me and I will help with whatever needs helped with


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Erocker we need to merge Cheese Danishs house with the underground tunnel system. Can we run a tunnel to the one under your house?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 17, 2011)

im glad it is working. im only going to check the server and tpu once a day while im up in the white mountains. just leave a msg here if something is wrong and i will attempt to fix it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Erocker we need to merge Cheese Danishs house with the underground tunnel system. Can we run a tunnel to the one under your house?



I don't have a tunnel under my house.. unless you mean the underwater stuff and that's A-Okay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't have a tunnel under my house.. unless you mean the underwater stuff and that's A-Okay.



I asked because the door is locked right where I need to bust through the wall like the kool aid man.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2011)

It was going to be a lighthouse but Erocker made me tear it down. He lacks the epic vision I have.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2011)

bukkit released a much better version for minecraft 1.7.3. i would like to give it a go right now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 18, 2011)

migrating the world is a pain in the balls right now.

shit: looks like bukkit has corrupted our world. i have no idea what to do now...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 19, 2011)

it's toast. unless the uncorrupted world files can be repaired with an even newer version of bukkit then it is UNLOADABLE. fail beta game is fail. back to vacation for me!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 19, 2011)

Let us know when you get it back up...and enjoy your vacation! Stop loggin in!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

It was fine last night. WTF happen?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It was fine last night. WTF happen?



He "upgraded"


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2011)

You're all free to hop on my server while he's on vacation. erocker.dyndns.org


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 19, 2011)

erocker said:


> You're all free to hop on my server while he's on vacation. erocker.dyndns.org



Time for bed for me. I'll probably be on tomorrow evening


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 19, 2011)

it has been a good day of drinking, reading and swimming. before i went to bed i figured out a way to pull the server files remotely using some trickery 500 miles away. anyway, this is the map from friday. so only lost a little bit but at least it is salvaged AND it is not throwing 5 billion errors a minute.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank Easy for recovering the map but MAN I lost SO much. My entire farm is now gone. I haz a sad.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank Easy for recovering the map but MAN I lost SO much. My entire farm is now gone. I haz a sad.



I could only imagine what I lost...Roughly my entire house...Haven't checked yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I could only imagine what I lost...Roughly my entire house...Haven't checked yet.



Oh shit. The tunnel is gone now too!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry, that was the only way. a last ditch use of backup files from the backup server. fill me in on any performance issues you may be having. im still seeing a lot of errors in the log files.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> sorry, that was the only way. a last ditch use of backup files from the backup server. fill me in on any performance issues you may be having. im still seeing a lot of errors in the log files.



When are you getting back? Because I aint building shit in there until you are back and everything is stable again.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh shit. The tunnel is gone now too!



Yeah.
No I'm just too damn lazy to start anything again. It took me an entire weekend to get my house 
the way it was. Now I'm just too damn lazy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2011)

it is as stable as it is gonna be. im not messing with it until i get back and wont then either until there is a major update. somehow bukkit corrupted the world files so the game plays but it spews tons of errors about mislocation. beta build game with third party mod tools and plugins. this game is not yet meant to be taken seriously until it is retail.


----------



## razaron (Jul 20, 2011)

The next major update (1.8) will be at the end of August/beginning of September.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2011)

razaron said:


> The next major update (1.8) will be at the end of August/beginning of September.



It cannot come soon enough! It looks quite exciting, lots of new stuff!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 21, 2011)

i spent a few minutes getting the new permissions system and easytp working again on the server. test it out and let me know. the amount of updates now to plugins and bukkit is ridiculous. keeping up with everything to make a stable beta server is like a full time job!


----------



## digibucc (Jul 22, 2011)

i just thought this was a cool pic:





where i found it


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 23, 2011)

I cannot make anything private. Nor can I see who is online.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

just got home from vacation. i will address all the lame issues later tonight. for now dont steal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

lockette and list added


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

for the next 10 minutes i will be runinng a program called chunkster that is specifically designed to fix corrupted world pointers like the ones we have on our server. i have backed up the current world just in case and will report back on its failure or success shortly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

woot it worked!!! server is now 100% stable wahoo!!! gonna add all the additional plugins later on tonight. for now im just happy this is running perfectly! commence building and exploring like insane people!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> woot it worked!!! server is now 100% stable wahoo!!! gonna add all the additional plugins later on tonight. for now im just happy this is running perfectly! commence building and exploring like insane people!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

totally serious lol be on ts later to troll you back


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

oh hey, look at our new carto! google maps anyone?

p.s. im still working on which google map modes i want so dont bitch too quickly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh hey, look at our new carto! google maps anyone?
> 
> p.s. im still working on which google map modes i want so dont bitch too quickly.



Awesome, what program did you use to generate the map?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

c10t uses the latest google api. i havnt looked at all the options yet as some of the c10t commands dont seem to work yet with the api.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

isometric map renders are working and the server didnt throw any errors over night. the final issue will be seeing why specifically i was causing lag for everyone else.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

a bunch of plugins have been updated and running again. the server will be down for the next 10 minutes while i attempt to put the world files inside of ram and write the script to back it up every 2 minutes. if this works well the server should really fly. we will see...


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2011)

I just had to wipe my entire server. It was soooo broken. I'm now using the craftbukkit 1000 build and it is way solid.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 24, 2011)

minecraft is now running inside of ram. please connect to it and tell me if you notice anything unusual or awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just had to wipe my entire server. It was soooo broken. I'm now using the craftbukkit 1000 build and it is way solid.



Note to self. Do not spend any time in Erockers server.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Note to self. Do not spend any time in Erockers server.



Well, the way I had it setup was just wrong. If was my first attempt at it and considering the server stayed up for a while.. not bad.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 25, 2011)

i like mailman's idea to build a giant library. here is where i propose we build it. we can clear out the land and use the resources.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a floor map of the capital building. 











If you guys like that idea Ill blow it up larger do we can see the detail.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 25, 2011)

do it


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 25, 2011)

easy rhino said:


> do it



naahoww!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 25, 2011)

PM me on steam and let me know when you guys are going to take that lands resources. I'd love to help!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

who started mining the mountain flagged for doom?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

lets do the library of congress instead of the capitol building. start planting cane!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lets do the library of congress instead of the capitol building. start planting cane!!!



I have a bunch planted as well. I also have trees


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

looking at pictures of the jefferson building of the loc we have to build 3 floors. the layout is pretty simple. the detail is going to take a ton of work though. double columns inside and out. ornate floors and domed ceiling as well as huge staircases.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> looking at pictures of the jefferson building of the loc we have to build 3 floors. the layout is pretty simple. the detail is going to take a ton of work though. double columns inside and out. ornate floors and domed ceiling as well as huge staircases.



Have you found floorplans or anything?

All I found was this....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

here

http://www.loc.gov/visit/maps/

depending on how long this takes i live 2 hours from DC and my sister and brother live there. if i go and visit in a few weeks ill take my camera. i hope i dont get arrested for suspicion of terrorism lo!L!O!L


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> here
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/visit/maps/
> 
> depending on how long this takes i live 2 hours from DC and my sister and brother live there. if i go and visit in a few weeks ill take my camera. i hope i dont get arrested for suspicion of terrorism lo!L!O!L



No Mr. Secret service agent. The photos are for the MINECRAFTZ!


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 26, 2011)

Mailman, take that first pic, and put a grid overlay over it, and we got a start to our building. I'd like ot see the top floor/roof @ the top ofthe map....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Mailman, take that first pic, and put a grid overlay over it, and we got a start to our building. I'd like ot see the top floor/roof @ the top ofthe map....



Great minds think alike. I was going to DL the plans from Easyrhinos link and do that tonight.

What we need a shot of the back of the building also. All I can find is front shots.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

i built a road out that leads to what will be the front of the building. 1st St SE.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 26, 2011)

added a plugin to control the weather. this way we can make it so it doesnt rain so freaking much.

edit: i have given everyone permission to change the rainy weather to sun. use /mn sun to make it sunny.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 26, 2011)

i guess i will join your server aswell havnt payed in a while


----------



## blu3flannel (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to be spending some time on R&D, building a fully automated sugar cane farm. I currently have one in place, but harvest is quite tedious. If you feel compelled to harvest, put cane in the chest in the work shed.

EDIT: I have a working prototype, but a large factory is gonna require a lot of resources. It'll be worth it, though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

i installed a plugin that heals you completely when you sleep to skip night. so it behooves you to do so and stop diddling yourself.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2011)

uh somebody with the name bpgt63 is trying to connect to the server. bpgt64 is whitelisted and plays almost every day. not sure who this imposter is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on to start the ground work. Been having some personal issues to tend too. I hope to be back soon.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2011)

minecraft comes before family, bro.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 31, 2011)

i would like to open up the server now to a lot more people. please invite your friends, family and mistresses to join us!


----------



## digibucc (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey look what landed in our minecraft server...


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2011)

If anyone knows any awesome "Star Wars/Star Trek" texture packs post up a link!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hey look what landed in our minecraft server...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110804/falcon.png



Hope that wasn't the cobble I dug out for the museum.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hope that wasn't the cobble I dug out for the museum.



Shut it Wookie! The Millenium Falcon has presidence over any other "project". Anyways, who in the hell would build a spaceship out of cobblestone?! Maybe a Wookie or an Ewok I guess.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2011)

AhhhhhhhGaaGAAAAGAAAA


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 5, 2011)

*Attention peeps!*

*Sorry to take the glory away from your server, Rhino. Only for a few minutes though 

So anyone who worked on the TPU Minecraft server (Newtekie's) might want to head on over and watch the production I finally finished for the server.* Check it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 5, 2011)

our server is better!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 5, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> *Attention peeps!*
> 
> *Sorry to take the glory away from your server, Rhino. Only for a few minutes though
> 
> So anyone who worked on the TPU Minecraft server (Newtekie's) might want to head on over and watch the production I finally finished for the server.* Check it



Big deal......You don't have a giant phallic castle in the middle of your map.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Big deal......You don't have a giant phallic castle in the middle of your map.



You don't have a skyscraper sized TPU in your map made from the elements


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2011)

nobody has a server like this. many thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy Crap dude.

How much RAM do you have in that rig? I know you are using SSD but dude that is totally Snarly!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2011)

8192188K of ram. notice how much is being used though! a lot of that is because of running the ramdisk but still. 7 gigs used!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2011)

Damn you Easy Rhino!  You make me want to buy Minecraft... hehehe I've been informed by my woman that I can not buy any new games until after the wedding..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 12, 2011)

minecraft is only 20 bucks and since it looks like a super nintendo game she will never know it is "new"


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> minecraft is only 20 bucks and since it looks like a super nintendo game she will never know it is "new"



lol   I'll see what i can do.. hehehe I was trying to resist this game.. but you guys make it look so damn fun... I must have this


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone want to come on the server and help Rhino and myself make a video?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Anyone want to come on the server and help Rhino and myself make a video?



Um.....what kind of video. I mean I'm no John Holmes but I can try.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 14, 2011)

All it is, is me filming you guys showing (the viewers) the mc server. 
Hoping to get a group of us doing this so there more than just two voices talking. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2011)

I will be on in like 15 minutes. Mailman, bring your giant schlong.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone get on. Hoping to do this at around 12:15AM EST. 
We must all congregate =D

<edit> Vent - *cesium.typefrag.com 15366 (no pass)*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2011)

was a fun time showing around the server. mailman is a troll.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 15, 2011)

Finally got this done and edited! Wow that took hours.. Well worth it though. 
*Everyone, take a look at what we filmed the other night.*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2011)

wow this video is so pathetic. bond did his best to make us not look like douches.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish I was around for the vid


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2011)

I would of killed the lot of ya for tresspassin on my property. Especially the naked guy.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> I would of killed the lot of ya for tresspassin on my property. Especially the naked guy.



Hey now it wasn't a total loss for you. At least your friends now know about your... Well never mind. lol




Easy Rhino said:


> wow this video is so pathetic. bond did his best to make us not look like douches.



Hey, you got an epic intro to your server though XD Naked dudes...


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2011)

Feng Shui.. look it up... and yes I'm an artist unlike The Mailman who is a rented out photoshop whore.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2011)

bond did a good job considering he had to deal with mailman!


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> bond did a good job considering he had to deal with mailman!



Indeed!


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 15, 2011)

And it was mailman who discovered your closeted sexuality. what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 15, 2011)

That video captured my good side.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 22, 2011)

*Modded .jar*

Can someone who knows how to install mods make a modded minecraft server and client jar file for me with buildcraft and industrialcraft? I have been trying to figure it out. I guess im just dumb when it comes to this though. If it can be done with bukkit even better as i am on nfoservers and they installed craftbukkit by default.

Thanks again to whoever can do it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2011)

lol i got 40 day uptime but to bad nobody uses the server


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol i got 40 day uptime but to bad nobody uses the server



I do sometimes. This week is a busy week for me, that is why I'm not on.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it even worth joining teh Server now, or is everything already littered with builds and all caves farmed dry?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 25, 2011)

*help?*

Can someone who knows how to install mods make a modded minecraft server and client jar file for me with buildcraft and industrialcraft? I have been trying to figure it out. I guess im just dumb when it comes to this though. If it can be done with bukkit even better as i am on nfoservers and they installed craftbukkit by default.

Thanks again to whoever can do it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Is it even worth joining teh Server now, or is everything already littered with builds and all caves farmed dry?



plenty of room to build!



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Can someone who knows how to install mods make a modded minecraft server and client jar file for me with buildcraft and industrialcraft? I have been trying to figure it out. I guess im just dumb when it comes to this though. If it can be done with bukkit even better as i am on nfoservers and they installed craftbukkit by default.
> 
> Thanks again to whoever can do it.



i may give it a shot next week if i get some time. that could be a giant pain in the balls.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 25, 2011)

Doesn't MailMan's Minecraft dude violate some sort of TPU nudity rule?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 25, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Doesn't MailMan's Minecraft dude violate some sort of TPU nudity rule?



thankfully tpu rules do not apply on the server!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm natural. Deal with it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> plenty of room to build!
> 
> 
> 
> i may give it a shot next week if i get some time. that could be a giant pain in the balls.



Well, I'm unsure if buildcraft is required for industrial craft or not. I have tried so many times. I get the server jar modded but when i start the server, it stops midway through the start process.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 26, 2011)

I managed to get a bukkit buildcraft server going but some things do not seem to work such as:
1.Right clicking on the pipe - which is supposed to let me select what goes through the pipe
2.Right clicking on basically anything (not original to the game) to activate it
3. I am unsure what else.

I have not tried the IndustrialCraft yet. I am unsure if I need IC and BuildCraft to work together to get the results I want.

***edit*** 
I found out how to do the pipe thing. i had to use Diamond Pipe not obsidian.
The only thing i have yet to figure out is how to use the wrench  as well as how to install industrial Craft  as well so that the client and server work together  with Buildcraft.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in the server all by myself


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been playing! Never anyone else on when I'm on though. Working on digging out a tunnel from my house beneath the great wall over to a clear area of land where I can build something nice


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2011)

it is funny cause ive got a screen up monitoring the server. people are definitely on but never at the same time!!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 28, 2011)

Question: What kind of readout do you get on the server monitor? The other day you asked me if I was digging out of the ground. What would that action look like on your monitor? Is it all just text?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Question: What kind of readout do you get on the server monitor? The other day you asked me if I was digging out of the ground. What would that action look like on your monitor? Is it all just text?



in that instance i was just checking the carto and saw someone building way out beyond the wall. the server info is just text info of logins/outs and other admin stuff.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll be on/off the server all day.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2011)

server going down for about 10 minutes for maintenance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2011)

hey i transfered the minecraft server over to the old server box with the weekend whil ei change ubuntu over to centos.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey i transfered the minecraft server over to the old server box with the weekend whil ei change ubuntu over to centos.



why Centos?

What about PinguyOS?

Does the server run better on an RPM based Distro?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 6, 2011)

Ahh CentOS. Great distro


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2011)

im actually back on ubuntu server for now. im going to build a separate rig to get centos up and running. i didnt have the patience to get it all up over the weekend and i dont want to build a virtual machine since that would take away from the minecraft server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry if anyone was trying to login to the server this evening. my cat chewed up the power cord to the router i am using up here which separates the main lan line from the rest of the house. troll cat...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2011)

same cat that chewed your headset cord?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2011)

yea. he likes wires...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2011)

1.8 preview is out and from what i have gathered it sort of breaks the 1.7 worlds. the undiscovered parts of the world in 1.7 become vast oceans in 1.8. 

i can run the upgrade in a few days to 1.8 and just leave the world as is but that would mean we would be surrounded by a gigantic body of water.

or we can start a fresh new world and hope that the transition to 1.9 doesnt do the same exact thing.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 10, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a preview...
Btw there's tutorial how to have these new strongholds, ravines, etc. in old maps. I'll post it here when I will find it again


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 11, 2011)

Server down?
Can't connect.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2011)

server down. waiting for hardware to switch things over. erocker has his up with the latest 1.8


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> server down. waiting for hardware to switch things over. erocker has his up with the latest 1.8



Which server is his?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 11, 2011)

rhino's is down, erocker's is up newt's wasn't mentioned.


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2011)

erocker.dyndns.org 

All TPU members welcome.

*we still haven't found the stronghold which should be 500 blocks from spawn in any direction at any depth.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> erocker.dyndns.org
> 
> All TPU members welcome.
> 
> *we still haven't found the stronghold which should be 500 blocks from spawn in any direction at any depth.



Can't connect. Times out.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Can't connect. Times out.



Should be fixed. 1.8 preview is buggy.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Should be fixed. 1.8 preview is buggy.



Disconnected due to taking too long to log in.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, that map was completely broken. This is very buggy. Try connecting again, it all looks good from here.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 12, 2011)

Same thing, E. I don't mean to hijack ER's thread.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone else seems to be getting on fine.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 12, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Same thing, E. I don't mean to hijack ER's thread.





erocker said:


> Everyone else seems to be getting on fine.



I was getting the "too long to log in" but now I'm getting "Internal client error: java.net.connectexception: connection timed out: connect"


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Minecraft is down everywhere. Server clients are not working due to the authentication server.

I turned the autentication off. You should be able to logon now. erocker.dyndns.org


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> Minecraft is down everywhere. Server clients are not working due to the authentication server.
> 
> I turned the autentication off. You should be able to logon now. erocker.dyndns.org



(sings) Erocker broke mincraaaaaft, Erocker boke mincraaaaft! Na, na, na. boo, boooooo!


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (sings) Erocker broke mincraaaaaft, Erocker boke mincraaaaft! Na, na, na. boo, boooooo!



NO YOU!!!

Seriously, get on my server and see if it works please. Let me know. 

Server is running the 1.8 preview so you will need to get this file: http://assets.minecraft.net/1_8-pre/minecraft.jar

..and drag it into the bin folder in your .minecraft folder.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 12, 2011)

worked fine.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it works now. There are a few server crashing bugs one I just found out and submitted was when you place a chest at the foot of a bed it crashes the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry guys, turns out i bought a shit power supply so the server will remain down. use erockers for now as he seems to have all his shit together!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 13, 2011)

I am unable to login to erocker's even running 1.8pre. It says I am taking too long to login


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 13, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am unable to login to erocker's even running 1.8pre. It says I am taking too long to login



Same here. Not sure why.


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2011)

I was just updating it and I re-enabled authentication. You need the 1.8 preview B now. You may have to increase how much memory java uses as well for the update.

Client update: http://t.co/A3aXYOG

-make the file extension a .jar (from a .zip)

copy it into your .minecraft-->bin folder.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay. I'm able to log in. It says there are 2 people on, but no one will talk to me 
Where is the home base?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2011)

server is back up and running! 1.8 installed which means no plugins yet.


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> server is back up and running! 1.8 installed which means no plugins yet.



Same map?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2011)

yea, same map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2011)

woot so i fixed the memory issue on my client finally. i know there is a lot of info on the net but most of it is garbage poop. here is what i did.

#1 start button -> right click 'my computer' -> properties -> advanced system settings -> advanced tab -> environmental variables 

#2 under system variables click 'new'

#3 variable name: PATH 
     variable value: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin 
     NOTE: check that dir first to make sure it contains all your java, javaw and javaws    
               executables.

#4 click OK, then click OK again to get out of the environmental variables window. then click  
     OK again to get out of the system properties menu.

#5 go to the directory your minecraft.exe is located in and create a new text file.

#6 add this line: 
                         java -Xmn1024M -Xms2048M -Xmx2048M -jar "Minecraft.exe"
     NOTE: Xmx : max heap size (ex: -Xmx1024)
              -Xms : min heap size. 
              -Xmn : the size of the heap for short lived objects (needs less memory allocation)

#7 save that as a .bat file. make sure you don't save it as a .txt file or .txt.bat cause those    
     won't work.
#8 double click the .bat and it will open up the cmd line and then launch the program.
     NOTE: the cmd line is nice for debugging and seeing what is happening behind the scenes.
               do not close the cmd line as it will close minecraft on you.

#9 if this works properly when you are in minecraft hit F3 and you will see the amount of memory you allocated in the top right corner.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2011)

carto back up! look in the upper left for the village


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2011)

does anyone play anymore? very little activity the past 6 days.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 21, 2011)

I do. ive just been tired after work


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> woot so i fixed the memory issue on my client finally. i know there is a lot of info on the net but most of it is garbage poop. here is what i did.
> 
> #1 start button -> right click 'my computer' -> properties -> advanced system settings -> advanced tab -> environmental variables
> 
> ...


If you want to greatly simplify the process, see here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2401080&postcount=1349


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2011)

that's pretty cool. you may want to add the xmn option too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2011)

Xmn should only be altered if there's an issue with garbage collection which, as far as I know, Minecraft doesn't have an issue there.  The default value of Xmn is only 640K.

Xmx is the value that, if too low, will cause Minecraft to crash.

Xms is only really intended to allow users to be frugal with how much memory the JVM tries to claim on start.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

New map time! Save the current map of course. I think a big draw would be to make a whole new "city" on the updated terrain.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> does anyone play anymore? very little activity the past 6 days.



I havent played for two reasons.

1. Dead Island.
2. Waiting on the adventure patch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2011)

hrm, maybe tonight i will give a new map a go. any ideas for a new seed?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2011)

server is going down. have to figure out something with the mobo and psu. who knows how long it will be down for.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2011)

server back up. bukkit has released a version for 1.8.1 i think this would be a fine time for us to start a brand new map. don't worry, i will backup our current map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2011)

new map created. i will try and get up the latest plugins for us. could be an effort though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> new map created. i will try and get up the latest plugins for us. could be an effort though.



What kind of plugins if you don't mind?

I always found the buildcraft mod to be nifty. Or industrialCraft Mod. The only other one I can think of that could be very useful was the multiverse plugin.


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What kind of plugins if you don't mind?
> 
> I always found the buildcraft mod to be nifty. Or industrialCraft Mod. The only other one I can think of that could be very useful was the multiverse plugin.



I believe they are listed in the OP.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> I believe they are listed in the OP.



Ah i did not see that. Although, those plugins are for the server version 1.7.3. surely the plugins have change for 1.8? I am just unsure. The multiverse would be a nice addon. Allowing you to link multiple worlds together without the annoying womp womp womp of portal gates. 
When I was running my server I put that plugin into bukkit and was able to make a portal that activated as you passed through it. I made it so that you jumped down a shaft and you passed through the portal. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2011)

true, i will make my best effort to get the plugins from the OP back up and running in the next few days. the plugin developers are still behind.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> true, i will make my best effort to get the plugins from the OP back up and running in the next few days. the plugin developers are still behind.



thanks for the info. have you ever seen or used multiverse plugin for bukkit?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2011)

I am still very active on the new server if anyone is interested.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Recently we have changed to the new 1.8 patch, and thus have wiped the server clean to start anew.  With this, and all the games that are coming out at the end of this year, I can see it being discouraging to start anew when there are better things to be had.

This is why I am starting the EasyRhino MC server Stimulus!

To get everyone started, I am building 5 unique houses with beds and chests.  In the chests the users will receive iron, iron tools, iron armor, wood, etc...

These houses should be ready tonight, just PM me and ill give you a house.


----------



## razaron (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried PvP? If so is it fun?
Enchantments and all that jazz will probably make PvP awesome.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 12, 2011)

what is the new server address? erockers server keeps telling me my client is out of date. Im running 1.8.1.  Ive been running on the mc.jupitercolony.com server or maybe it is .org.


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is the new server address? erockers server keeps telling me my client is out of date. Im running 1.8.1.  Ive been running on the mc.jupitercolony.com server or maybe it is .org.



I don't have a server running atm. Easy's address is the same as it's always been. easyrhino.homelinux.com


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

i can see and join fine.  dunno my version, it updates when it updates.  it didn't today, and i haven't played in weeks.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely home 3870x2


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a castle I have been working on.

Castle Day:






Castle Night:


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 13, 2011)

where is the castle? on ER's server?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2011)

What happen to my castle?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 13, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> where is the castle? on ER's server?



mc.jupitercolony.com


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 14, 2011)

There was a user yesterday that wanted resources to rebuild his castle on this server.  He was previously active on our server.

Keeping the integrity of the server is important, so we feel that the work we do to build things is meaningful.  Is it too much to ask for standard building resource blocks?¿?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> There was a user yesterday that wanted resources to rebuild his castle on this server.  He was previously active on our server.
> 
> Keeping the integrity of the server is important, so we feel that the work we do to build things is meaningful.  Is it too much to ask for standard building resource blocks?¿?



My user name is KRDucky (hard to see eh?)

I have not been online as I had to wipe my drive to prep it for RMA. I spoke with Highway and he recommended reinstalling 7 fresh first.
I was running Ubuntu 11.10 last night on my secondary drive and minecraft installs but crashes at launch of minecraft. So, i don't think the latest edition of Ubuntu likes minecraft.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> There was a user yesterday that wanted resources to rebuild his castle on this server.  He was previously active on our server.
> 
> Keeping the integrity of the server is important, so we feel that the work we do to build things is meaningful.  Is it too much to ask for standard building resource blocks?¿?



standard building resource blocks?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> standard building resource blocks?



I think he means cobblestone etc. Take a gander at the pics i posted for an idea.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2011)

hrm, i will have to think about it.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I think he means cobblestone etc. Take a gander at the pics i posted for an idea.



If it's a survival surver, free resources are kind of against the whole idea.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2011)

plus, the game is still in beta and things break all the time on upgrade. best not to get too attached to what you are building and instead use this time to experiment with the world. when the game finally goes retail ill be sure to have my server running top notch plugins and will give people a nice "welcome" package. im trying ton convince erocker to get a nice 8 core processor so i can migrate the minecraft server over to his and run it virtualized. would be pretty epic.


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im trying ton convince erocker to get a nice 8 core processor so i can migrate the minecraft server over to his and run it virtualized. would be pretty epic.



I got it. After the weekend it should be all setup, I just need to find a cheap video card for it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2011)

k so i figure I will try to rebuild on your server though a couple of building assistants would be nice to make the build go faster but i digress. 

I still go to jupitercolony from time to time so...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2011)

Add me to white-list ArciksTPU


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Add me to white-list ArciksTPU



done


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2011)

it is disappointing that ubuntu 11.10 does not work with minecraft


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2011)

of course it does. the only thing minecraft needs is a JVM.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 14, 2011)

The server needs the /home plugin!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> of course it does. the only thing minecraft needs is a JVM.



i did install jvm and jdk version 6 and 7. It loads minecraft but crashes minecraft


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 15, 2011)

Lesson learned: never mine straight down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i did install jvm and jdk version 6 and 7. It loads minecraft but crashes minecraft



check your java log to see what the cause is. i highly doubt it is related to ubuntu. maybe try changing your java version.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> check your java log to see what the cause is. i highly doubt it is related to ubuntu. maybe try changing your java version.



here is from terminal:


```
java minecraft.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: minecraft/jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: minecraft.jar
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:247)
Could not find the main class: minecraft.jar.  Program will exit.
```


```
java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar
Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

where options include:
    -d32          use a 32-bit data model if available

    -d64          use a 64-bit data model if available
    -client	  to select the "client" VM
    -server	  to select the "server" VM
    -hotspot	  is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated]
                  The default VM is server, 
                  because you are running on a server-class machine.
```

I have JRE and JDK for Sun Java 6 and Oracle Java 7 as well as OpenJDK 7 and 6


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2011)

type 'echo $JAVA_HOME' and tell me what is says. most likely you dont have your environment variables setup.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 15, 2011)

Can I do whatever i want in your server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Can I do whatever i want in your server?



no griefing. that's it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 15, 2011)

i updated the OP to reflect the bukkit version, server version, current running plugins and whitelist


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> type 'echo $JAVA_HOME' and tell me what is says. most likely you dont have your environment variables setup.



well no worries. I switched back to 7. I was only running linux while I troubleshooted my pc.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 15, 2011)

*Attention*: I will be undertaking a house-building project that requires a ton of regular wood blocks (not planks), so I'll pay 1 gold ingot for 2 stacks of wood. In addition, if you have any leaves, I'll pay 1 iron ingot for 2 stacks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 16, 2011)

New Castle Works in Progress!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2011)

i installed the plugin 'choptree' which makes it so easy now to collect wood. all you have to do is axe down the base of the tree and the entire thing comes down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2011)

got wood? blu3flannel is creating a tree house out of wood. compensating for something?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> got wood? blu3flannel is creating a tree house out of wood. compensating for something?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111016/map.png



My Fortress is epic huge on the map!!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 18, 2011)

Dude, check out my house in comparison lol


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 18, 2011)

My wood will soon eclipse EVERYTHING!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2011)

i added the homex plugin. it allows you to /sethome and /home


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Dude, check out my house in comparison lol



yeah, it looks kinda puny.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 19, 2011)

HOLY F*CK! I just removed a piece of wood attached to my house that was touching some bush material and it ERASED A THIRD OF MY HOUSE! That's a HUGE plugin problem!  :shadedshu 

EDIT: I think it also crashed the server.


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2011)

My house used to be a mushroom. It's tiny. 

Yeah, the server is down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2011)

ignore the timestamp.

15:10:51 [SEVERE] java.lang.NullPointerException
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.AxisAlignedBB.b(SourceFile:27)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.AxisAlignedBB.b(SourceFile:81)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.World.getEntities(World.java:953)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.Entity.move(Entity.java:399)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.EntityItem.s_(EntityItem.java:64)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.World.entityJoinedWorld(World.java:1193)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.WorldServer.entityJoinedWorld(WorldServer.java:48)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.World.playerJoinedWorld(World.java:1175)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.World.cleanUp(World.java:1090)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.h(MinecraftServer.java:460)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:374)
15:10:51 [SEVERE]       at net.minecraft.server.ThreadServerApplication.run(SourceFile:417)
15:10:51 [SEVERE] Unexpected exception
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at net.minecraft.server.AxisAlignedBB.b(SourceFile:27)
        at net.minecraft.server.AxisAlignedBB.b(SourceFile:81)
        at net.minecraft.server.World.getEntities(World.java:953)
        at net.minecraft.server.Entity.move(Entity.java:399)
        at net.minecraft.server.EntityItem.s_(EntityItem.java:64)
        at net.minecraft.server.World.entityJoinedWorld(World.java:1193)
        at net.minecraft.server.WorldServer.entityJoinedWorld(WorldServer.java:48)
        at net.minecraft.server.World.playerJoinedWorld(World.java:1175)
        at net.minecraft.server.World.cleanUp(World.java:1090)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.h(MinecraftServer.java:460)
        at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(MinecraftServer.java:374)
        at net.minecraft.server.ThreadServerApplication.run(SourceFile:417)
15:14:40 [INFO] Read timed out
15:20:09 [INFO] Read timed out
15:29:15 [INFO] Read timed out


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2011)

server's back up btw


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 20, 2011)

Join me!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 21, 2011)

First time I was able to mine diamond. It was cool. Looking for more lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 22, 2011)

Found an abandoned mine. Who would like to help mine it?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2011)

I noticed that they added some rpg elements like lvl up, do i get skills more health ect when lvl up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2011)

lvl up? i havnt seen that.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I noticed that they added some rpg elements like lvl up, do i get skills more health ect when lvl up?



The level-up bar is there, but it won't affect anything until beta 1.9/Minecraft 1.0 is released.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 22, 2011)

75% of First wall is complete. It takes 64 Sandstone for 4-5 runs. If you guys could make a couple of chests and put sandstone in there I would appreciate it. I don't get to play very much as work has picked up recently. Needless to say, it is a pain in the @$$ to get the sandstone.... 4 sand for 1 sandstone...wtf? 1 sand for 1 glass..... 1 cobblestone for 1 stone.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 22, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> The level-up bar is there, but it won't affect anything until beta 1.9/Minecraft 1.0 is released.



i was wondering that myself  ty


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2011)

uhm, so the UPS battery is dieing on me and the server crashed because of it. im positive people lost the work they have done over the past 24 hours. i need to spend $100 on a new battery and figure out why the server wont restart. expect downtime and lots of heachaches rebuilding whatever.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2011)

the server hardware is back up and running but...oh god..minecraft server software is throwing endless SEVERE codes at me...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> uhm, so the UPS battery is dieing on me and the server crashed because of it. im positive people lost the work they have done over the past 24 hours. i need to spend $100 on a new battery and figure out why the server wont restart. expect downtime and lots of heachaches rebuilding whatever.



No problem. Ill be running my usenet server for a while anyways. Got lots of TV shows to catch up on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2011)

hrm, i repaired the world files using "chunkster" but now the server is unjoinable?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah, "can't reach server"


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah, "can't reach server"



Likewise. The carto works, though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 22, 2011)

fixed. server is back up.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 22, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> fixed. server is back up.



Server down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2011)

hey guys, expect the server to be down all night. im doing some electrical work and running wires and all sorts of things which means i have to kill power to rooms around the house.

it is up right now but may go down. you may have lost work. ill give away some diamonds when im on tomorrow.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah. My whole tower is gone.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2011)

danish, i have 2 minutes. jump on and ill give you stuff


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 23, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Yeah. My whole tower is gone.



That's really weird. Construction I did after your built your tower is still intact. Also, one of KRDucky's towers disappeared completely and another one had part of it shifted to the left.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 23, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> That's really weird. Construction I did after your built your tower is still intact. Also, one of KRDucky's towers disappeared completely and another one had part of it shifted to the left.



that is from the chunkster program reassigning blocks that got borked in the crash. not much you can ask from a beta game.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 23, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is from the chunkster program reassigning blocks that got borked in the crash. not much you can ask from a beta game.



Yeah.
Sorry, I went to bed after I posted my previous post. I need about 2 chests of wood (lol)


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 23, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble connecting, my game either crashes or throws me errors whenever I try to connect?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2011)

I could really use a couple of chests of sandstone to repair my towers. ^_^


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't login. Tells me a code 500 and freezes.

Now it just freezes at each server. I've reinstalled java and still nothing.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 23, 2011)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Can't login. Tells me a code 500 and freezes.
> 
> Now it just freezes at each server. I've reinstalled java and still nothing.



Likewise. It's most likely an issue with minecraft.net, so I suppose we'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 23, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Likewise. It's most likely an issue with minecraft.net, so I suppose we'll just have to wait it out.



 Afraid so...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 24, 2011)

phew, i thought it was this server again. lol, stupid minecraft...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 26, 2011)

I won't be on very much if at all for a little bit. Need to study for some certs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2011)

would anyone like to take on the pleasure of hosting this server?


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> would anyone like to take on the pleasure of hosting this server?



Exactly what would that entail?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2011)

having some sort of server box (dual core with 4 gigs ram) available 24/7 (at least 2.5 Mbps upload) with ports 22,80 and the minecraft port open at all times.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> having some sort of server box (dual core with 4 gigs ram) available 24/7 (at least 2.5 Mbps upload) with ports 22,80 and the minecraft port open at all times.



Yeah, none of the above for me. Why are you wanting to transfer it off?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Yeah, none of the above for me. Why are you wanting to transfer it off?



i can continue to run it, but i also want to add a bunch of stuff to that machine and test some things out. sometimes that means formatting and starting over which means downtime for the server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> having some sort of server box (dual core with 4 gigs ram) available 24/7 (at least 2.5 Mbps upload) with ports 22,80 and the minecraft port open at all times.



I have a 1U P3 512MB RAM Dual Lan 10/100 Unix Server used by a local Community college for Netbotz heh.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2011)

believe it or not minecraft would bring that thing to its knees in mere seconds.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2011)

This week I should be good to go. I just need to get the server into a case and find some nice 24/7 lower power settings for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2011)

so you are keeping the bulldozer or you going APU ? if you install linux on it and then disconnect the monitor and have an 80plus PSU in it then it will barely eat any power.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2011)

Keeping it for now, even if I do go to the APU, it's not too hard swapping a hard drive.


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, my ENTIRE huge tree fell apart again, so I'm just gonna burn down what's left and build something else. I had just spent 2 hours finishing the canopy, too...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 30, 2011)

did it fall apart because of the plugin?


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 31, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> did it fall apart because of the plugin?



Yep. The entire thing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2011)

fuckity fuck fuck! dipshits at the utility company were repairing the lines that were damaged from last weekends snow storm and took out my power totally screwing the server. it was behind the UPS however the battery was on its last legs and i was saving up the $100 to get a new one. im not sure what is fried on this guy...


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 2, 2011)

easy rhino said:


> fuckity fuck fuck! Dipshits at the utility company were repairing the lines that were damaged from last weekends snow storm and took out my power totally screwing the server. It was behind the ups however the battery was on its last legs and i was saving up the $100 to get a new one. Im not sure what is fried on this guy...



fffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2011)

indeed...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2011)

i was able to pull the mincraft files off the raid array. now when i restart the system i occasionally get a nice CPU not responding message. anyway, as soon as i can offload this to somebodies system we should be back up and running.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a P3 1U SuperMicro Rackmount Server with Dual LAN if that would help. I don't know the total specs since I have not fired it up yet but I know it ran a school district's Netbotz setup. It also has a Unix License.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a 1U P3 512MB RAM Dual Lan 10/100 Unix Server used by a local Community college for Netbotz heh.





Easy Rhino said:


> believe it or not minecraft would bring that thing to its knees in mere seconds.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a P3 1U SuperMicro Rackmount Server with Dual LAN if that would help. I don't know the total specs since I have not fired it up yet but I know it ran a school district's Netbotz setup. It also has a Unix License.



You already asked and it was answered. 

My server will be back up and running by Sunday.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i was able to pull the mincraft files off the raid array. now when i restart the system i occasionally get a nice CPU not responding message. anyway, as soon as i can offload this to somebodies system we should be back up and running.




What was it that fried? Anything we can help with replacing? 


Also, Blu3, is there any way I can get a Redstone tutorial from you?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2011)

im not sure if it is the cpu or the mobo at this time. honestly havnt bothered to check it out.


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 13, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> What was it that fried? Anything we can help with replacing?
> 
> 
> Also, Blu3, is there any way I can get a Redstone tutorial from you?



Whenever the server comes back up, sure.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 19, 2011)

Any time estimate of when server will be up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2011)

hardware is gone to shit. i was hoping rocker could setup a nice linux box on his bulldozer comp but something is gay with his isp.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hardware is gone to shit. i was hoping rocker could setup a nice linux box on his bulldozer comp but something is gay with his isp.



His ISP running half-dudeplex?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2011)

no, his isp gave him a shit modem.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah. If I had a spare pc, I'd definitely try to halp. But then again, my ISP is shit as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2011)

hey, the minecraft server is back up. of course, it is running version 1.0 so no plugins (yet) and no carry over from our last world. however, i will do my absolute best to ensure a constant world now that we are out of beta!!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 10, 2011)

I shall start building tonight!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2011)

digi let me know if you want an account on this centos box. now that christmas is approaching i have time again to work on fun projects!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey, the minecraft server is back up. of course, it is running version 1.0 so no plugins (yet) and no carry over from our last world. however, i will do my absolute best to ensure a constant world now that we are out of beta!!



Maybe update 1st post as people might not notice that it's been updated..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2011)

whitelist and OP updated. i will be working on carto in a bit.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 10, 2011)

Server down?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2011)

it is up now. it was down for 10 minutes since it locked up after i changed the server time.

edit: you may have lost a little work since it doesnt auto save yet. let me know.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 10, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is up now. it was down for 10 minutes since it locked up after i changed the server time.
> 
> edit: you may have lost a little work since it doesnt auto save yet. let me know.



No lost stuff but been seeing a few glitching blocks lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2011)

hey, stop playing skyrim and get your minecraft on. you know you can take an arrow to the knee in minecraft too. damn skeletons...


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be on after work. Which should be around 6:00pm EST.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 12, 2011)

carto is up!! http://easyrhino.homelinux.com

i will adjust the views and stuff so if you see a basic overheard i am still working on it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice "sat" map of your world ER.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2011)

sweet, is that you falling of Danish's tower lol ?.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Something seems to be broken.

-There are no friendly mobs, all there is are wolves.
-I see broken angry mobs during the day. (ghosts of skeletons and zombies motionless)

My house is due south of Rhino's place. Please leave me some room as someone built a large tower next to my place.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Something seems to be broken.
> 
> -There are no friendly mobs, all there is are wolves.
> -I see broken angry mobs during the day. (ghosts of skeletons and zombies motionless)
> ...



Friendly mobs ?. you mean those annoying people in those pre built places ?. Yeah their is a far few wolfs although i do like using the wolfs.

I see some mods moving without getting to close and i see ones that just stay were they are..

And what could be done about these issue's anyways ?. Which maybe there could be less wolfs and more friendly mobs which if they are not the ones by the ai houses are just plain annoying.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Freindly mobs like sheep, cows, chickens, etc. No animals anywhere!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Freindly mobs like sheep, cows, chickens, etc. No animals anywhere!



i know. we are going to put together a farm or something.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Freindly mobs like sheep, cows, chickens, etc. No animals anywhere!



Those don't spawn randomly anymore.  They spawn in once when the map is generated and that is it.  If someone went around and killed them, then they don't come back.  You have to breed them for food and such now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2011)

yes, which is more fun if you ask me. we will need to capture them and breed them and be more vigilante about getting food and what not.

edit: looks like the NPCs to our north have a bunch of farms. we should form a raiding party.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Those don't spawn randomly anymore.  They spawn in once when the map is generated and that is it.  If someone went around and killed them, then they don't come back.  You have to breed them for food and such now.



Well i played MP hosting my own server so me and my wife could play and always the cows and stuff re spawned.


----------



## erocker (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet. Got my fence put up for my chicken farm.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Sweet. Got my fence put up for my chicken farm.



cool


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll be on in about an hour


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Sweet. Got my fence put up for my chicken farm.



I think it would be interesting if inbreeding eventually caused mutation...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I think it would be interesting if inbreeding eventually caused mutation...



what server is everyone on? Ive been playing on Escapecraft.com and on jupitercolony


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 17, 2011)

people are playing on my server. people are playong on tekie's server/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 17, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> people are playing on my server. people are playong on tekie's server/


 
I was not aware that your server was back up as minecraft still says your server is unreachable. I want to rebuild my towers of doom


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was not aware that your server was back up as minecraft still says your server is unreachable. I want to rebuild my towers of doom



weird. it says up for me and a few others.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2011)

sweet, perhaps you can move your tower away from my house.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 18, 2011)

erocker said:


> sweet, perhaps you can move your tower away from my house.



why? was it too big?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> why? was it too big?



No, it's just very close to my house. I was going to build it out that way where you put the tower. It's no big deal.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone know how to get this work with a on\off switch\button ?. What it does is send pulses of on \ off so on a second off the next and back on and so on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 23, 2011)

hey everyone, server will be down briefly as i install bukkit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Anyone know how to get this work with a on\off switch\button ?. What it does is send pulses of on \ off so on a second off the next and back on and so on.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/pulse.jpg



what for? please explain the usage of this circuit



Easy Rhino said:


> hey everyone, server will be down briefly as i install bukkit.


\
what mods rhino?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 23, 2011)

ok, server is back up running in a ramdisk. bukkit is installed and i will be loading up lockette to start things off. please PM me if you experience any issues.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPDZPUk1uwI&feature=related


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 23, 2011)

Join me!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what for? please explain the usage of this circuit



All it does is repeat what ever the item at the end does.  So if you had Redsticks you get flashing lights or in my case  dispenser which i put eggs in to them and it automatically fires them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Anyone know how to get this work with a on\off switch\button ?. What it does is send pulses of on \ off so on a second off the next and back on and so on.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111220/pulse.jpg


Use a piston to break the circuit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 24, 2011)

Need help building Transcontinental Railway from My submersed fortress to the mainland. I plan to run it underwater if possible but dont know how im going to do it. Nor do i have the raw materials to do it.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Use a piston to break the circuit.



I will have to try that out..

EDIT: did not seem to work although you did not really say how.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Need help building Transcontinental Railway from My submersed fortress to the mainland. I plan to run it underwater if possible but dont know how im going to do it. Nor do i have the raw materials to do it.



Been thinking about this a few days now and should be able to help you to get it done. As the last thing i want on ER's server is lame warping ( reminds me of Oblivion big playing ground but you warp every were lol ) so i am up for helping ya out anyway i can.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2011)

The track is now done .. me and Danish got it sorted for ya..  



Hope ya all having a good day .


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2011)

Server died 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like that was minecraft.net and not the server


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be back on probably the 26th. Have a good holiday everyone


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> Looks like that was minecraft.net and not the server



.



A Cheese Danish said:


> I'll be back on probably the 26th. Have a good holiday everyone



Have lots of fun..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 25, 2011)

I won't have much time to be on the server until dec 27. Just drop me a PM if something is wrong with the server.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 25, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> I won't have much time to be on the server until dec 27. Just drop me a PM if something is wrong with the server.



Well when you can and have a little spare time i think the server needs reset or some thing as removed blocks keep reappearing ( 1.1s delay ).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2011)

Is it still happening?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 26, 2011)

It wasnt for me this morning. Ill be on in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2011)

AsRock said:


> The track is now done .. me and Danish got it sorted for ya..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ya all having a good day .



Thanks guys!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2011)

Please Whitelist Mosmodre. He is my roommate and I am trying to get him into the game as well as my other roommate once he gets an account.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 28, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Please Whitelist Mosmodre. He is my roommate and I am trying to get him into the game as well as my other roommate once he gets an account.



done


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I will have to try that out..
> 
> EDIT: did not seem to work although you did not really say how.


You basically use a piston to complete/break the circuit.  I didn't try this myself but...
http://www.mcschematics.com/index.php?topic=5969.0

Or completely piston clock:









Here's another that's more difficult to follow but probably causes less lag...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 28, 2011)

ok so here is how the world backups work...

minecraft operates in memory speeding up world,block spawning. every 5 minutes a cron job rsyncs everything from the ramdisk to the hard disk.

every 30 minutes a cron job rsyncs everything from the hard disk to a network attached storage device for safe keeping.

also note, since this server is on raid 5 we can have at least 1 drive fail on us without losing anything. 

edit: oh yea, and it is on a 30 minute battery backup!

haha, this is practically an enterprise worthy minecraft server.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You basically use a piston to complete/break the circuit.  I didn't try this myself but...
> http://www.mcschematics.com/index.php?topic=5969.0
> 
> Or completely piston clock:
> ...



aah yes of course lol.. Silly me.

Looking at it though one way other possible ways

Cheers,


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2011)

Verizon is coming by today to adjust the fiber line coming from the street to the house. A couple of wind storms seem to have made it hang very low to the ground. You may experience a brief outtage between 1pm and 5 pm eastern time.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> Verizon is coming by today to adjust the fiber line coming from the street to the house. A couple of wind storms seem to have made it hang very low to the ground. You may experience a brief outtage between 1pm and 5 pm eastern time.



Cheers..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 30, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> Verizon is coming by today to adjust the fiber line coming from the street to the house. A couple of wind storms seem to have made it hang very low to the ground. You may experience a brief outtage between 1pm and 5 pm eastern time.



Fiber.............my WWW wet dream that will never happen in Mississippi.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be checking back periodically to see if it is back up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 30, 2011)

works done. no downtime needed.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Easy, can you whitelist MuffinManZzZ? He's my roommate, and I got him into minecraft. Don't worry, I'll evict him if he breaks anything.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 1, 2012)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey Easy, can you whitelist MuffinManZzZ? He's my roommate, and I got him into minecraft. Don't worry, I'll evict him if he breaks anything.



done.


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd like my friend grieferMcGrieferpants to be whitelisted plzzz. He says he "won't grief, honest."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2012)

server humming along nicely.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2012)

Dunno if you were ever interested in McMyAdmin (pretty sure it supports Linux) but if you are, it is 75% off for a day or two yet (~$4 USD):
http://www.mcmyadmin.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks for the link. i am thinking about it. but truth be told i dont really do that much admining now that it is all setup to run automatically. a UI would be nice though...hmm...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks for the link. i am thinking about it. but truth be told i dont really do that much admining now that it is all setup to run automatically. a UI would be nice though...hmm...



I like it simply because it makes monitoring CPU usage and RAM usage easy.  As well as easily enabling/disabling bukkit plug-ins for troubleshooting purposes.  Plus it helps with remote admin if you are on a public machine that you don't want to use VNC/RDP/etc on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2012)

hey everyone, i see that there a recent update. i will try and update the server now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 14, 2012)

ok upgrade complete but no bukkit plugins working yet. probably be a few days until you get lockette back.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like it snows now in our town instead of rains.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 15, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Looks like it snows now in our town instead of rains.



i noticed some ice accumulation on the water around the noob house before the upgrade. not sure what that is all about.

also, asrock i think you were right. my video card is just about dead. i was playing company of heroes and it started to artifact. so i started l4d2 and it did the same and crashed. im going to buy a cheapo GPU while i RMA the gtx570 for a new one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 15, 2012)

ill be around to finish my compound


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 15, 2012)

Join me fellers!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i noticed some ice accumulation on the water around the noob house before the upgrade. not sure what that is all about.
> 
> also, asrock i think you were right. my video card is just about dead. i was playing company of heroes and it started to artifact. so i started l4d2 and it did the same and crashed. im going to buy a cheapo GPU while i RMA the gtx570 for a new one.



ooH at least it's under warranty . They have some cheap ones on egg for like $30 although might be worth asking around the forum if some one has one even cheaper hehe.

I was talking to el_fiendo about it a few days ago as his friend was having the same issue as you and he did not have the physics drivers installed either but el_fiendo did and they both have the same cards,  Just a thought..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2012)

i finally updated the bukkit version. let me know if you see any plugins you would like added.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i finally updated the bukkit version. let me know if you see any plugins you would like added.



McMMO or the RailCraft port from ModloaderMP.

something with quests or npcs that go mine and build random stuff or npcs that go on monster hunting quests.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> McMMO or the RailCraft port from ModloaderMP.
> 
> something with quests or npcs that go mine and build random stuff or npcs that go on monster hunting quests.



could you link to those mods? do they work with bukkit or are they something separate?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> could you link to those mods? do they work with bukkit or are they something separate?



There is a modloaderMP port to Bukkit. Ill see if I can find the links. Railcraft is epic - Highspeed rails etc.

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/701990-110-railcraft-321-forge-smp/

http://www.mcportcentral.co.za/index.php?topic=393.0


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2012)

minecraft instance is down. long story short when i tried to launch mcmyadmin it reported the 25565 was already in use. so obviously i forgot to stop the original instance on that port. but after i did that it still will not launch saying 25565 is in use. i restarted the server and with nothing running i launch minecraft like i would normally without bukkit and it still says socket in use. clearly something is broken and i dont have time to fix it right now.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

Well i am sure you will do ya best to solve it as soon as you can..

Cheers for the update.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 30, 2012)

server is back up and playable. carto to be up later this evening.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

Woot!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is the link to the bukkit plugin McMMO.

http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/mcmmo/


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Here is the link to the bukkit plugin McMMO.
> 
> http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/mcmmo/



Railroad system sounds sweet but MMO umm WTF..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2012)

seems like MONO which is required to run mcmyadmin on linux is breaking the system. i will have to reinstall centos all over again. ill do it tomorrow. world saved tho.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Railroad system sounds sweet but MMO umm WTF..



the MMO part works so that anyone could be online at anytime and still have objectives and people to interact with. NPCs that will go on a quest with you as backup for all those times when you find a dungeon and get swarmed by mobs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2012)

had some time to setup the carto again. um, it is 231 megabytes. so if you max out my 25 Mbps upload line it will take about 77 seconds to load. sorta makes it pointless. it currently takes 15 minutes to render without the fatiso option.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> had some time to setup the carto again. um, it is 231 megabytes. so if you max out my 25 Mbps upload line it will take about 77 seconds to load. sorta makes it pointless. it currently takes 15 minutes to render without the fatiso option.



yikes!! what about dynmap http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/dynmap/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 7, 2012)

ok i am beta testing dynmap at the following url. you can change it from a flat map to a 3d map on the right hand side of the browser. also, when you are in game it tracks you every 1 second. pretty neat and doesnt seem to be as cpu intensive.

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com:8123

if people want that i can make it permanent and put it on port 80


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok i am beta testing dynmap at the following url. you can change it from a flat map to a 3d map on the right hand side of the browser. also, when you are in game it tracks you every 1 second. pretty neat and doesnt seem to be as cpu intensive.
> 
> http://easyrhino.homelinux.com:8123
> 
> if people want that i can make it permanent and put it on port 80



pretty epic. especially when you set it to cave mode. it shows you the cave systems.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweet.. Real time too lol.

EDIT:
OMG might get the other monitor out the other room and set it up on a separate screen lol


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 7, 2012)

I need to start playing again lol


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I need to start playing again lol



Indeed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 10, 2012)

Make it Port 80!! Make it perm!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 10, 2012)

perhaps i will do that this evening.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 11, 2012)

*Minecarts!!*

I have new plugins!! Bukkit Plugins!! Improve Minecarts!!

Minecart Permanance
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/minecartpermanence/

Minecart Routing
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/minecart-routing/

RailDriver
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/raildriver/

Minecart Delivery
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/minecartdelivery/

TrainCarts (possibly one of the best)
http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/traincarts/


----------



## AsRock (Feb 11, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Make it Port 80!! Make it perm!!



No please don't, make it a much higher port like 2302 or some thing like that. Port 80-83 443 53 are all restricted to much lower bandwidth on our network.

Or we end up dealing with little lag spikes as the eldest likes watching a lot of crap.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2012)

i think i would rather use the dynamic map system over the other one. it is far less resource intensive. i doubt it will cause you issues.

also, today im going to be working on iptables and hardening my OS firewall. you may see some intermittent connection issues.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think i would rather use the dynamic map system over the other one. it is far less resource intensive. i doubt it will cause you issues.
> 
> also, today im going to be working on iptables and hardening my OS firewall. you may see some intermittent connection issues.



exactly, Fragnet servers and most other hosting companies provide Dynmap with their minecraft server plans.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2012)

i am currently experiencing pretty have lag. i think the windows box may have a virus on it. i believe the linux server is clean but to be sure i will be shutting it down for the evening while i work this out. there may be some ports being exploited that i am not aware of.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am currently experiencing pretty have lag. i think the windows box may have a virus on it. i believe the linux server is clean but to be sure i will be shutting it down for the evening while i work this out. there may be some ports being exploited that i am not aware of.



run linux side Virus Scanners aimed at Windows


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2012)

and we are back up and running.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> and we are back up and running.



and the lag? cause?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2012)

windows box infected heavily. linux server was fine though. we are back at 100%


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> windows box infected heavily. linux server was fine though. we are back at 100%



that means you should stop downloading/watching porn ^_^ jk

I uploaded a video i made of my railcraft modded server.

[yt]-CcY623DMtY[/yt]


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2012)

Im looking to create these in minecraft:

http://wiki.openttd.org/Railway_station

http://wiki.openttd.org/Quad_Branch-Merge_Junction

http://wiki.openttd.org/Signals

http://uwe.s2000.ws/ttdx/network/junctions.php?lang=en

If anyone wants to help let me know.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im looking to create these in minecraft:
> 
> http://wiki.openttd.org/Railway_station
> 
> ...



We already have a rail system \ station which can be 3-4 times bigger as already is..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2012)

and boom goes the dynamite. at some point in the evening the autofs became corrupt and overwrote the minecraft files with nothing when i attempted to auto mount the directory.  could have been a scripting error on my part but seems very suspicious. that means the world and the backup of the world was completely wiped out with blank data. im taking everything down for awhile. it has given me a headache.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> and boom goes the dynamite. at some point in the evening the autofs became corrupt and overwrote the minecraft files with nothing when i attempted to auto mount the directory.  could have been a scripting error on my part but seems very suspicious. that means the world and the backup of the world was completely wiped out with blank data. im taking everything down for awhile. it has given me a headache.



Do you think it was someone being a jerk?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2012)

AsRock said:


> We already have a rail system \ station which can be 3-4 times bigger as already is..





Easy Rhino said:


> and boom goes the dynamite. at some point in the evening the autofs became corrupt and overwrote the minecraft files with nothing when i attempted to auto mount the directory.  could have been a scripting error on my part but seems very suspicious. that means the world and the backup of the world was completely wiped out with blank data. im taking everything down for awhile. it has given me a headache.



You were saying AsRock?....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you think it was someone being a jerk?



If anyone wants, I have a minecraft server using cloudcraft hosting you all can use. Then when the month I signed up for is done I can save the world and move it to another server host or If easy feels up to it, move it to his server.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You were saying AsRock?....



........




Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If anyone wants, I have a minecraft server using cloudcraft hosting you all can use. Then when the month I signed up for is done I can save the world and move it to another server host or If easy feels up to it, move it to his server.




No thanks but thanks..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2012)

AsRock said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was referring to the "railroad" as you stated was there. But due to server error is no longer there/.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is the IP for my CloudCrafting Server. Feel free to make use of it. It is Vanilla Bukkit as far as i know. 

s1.cloudcrafting.com:4001


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 18, 2012)

So, Im switching to a better host lie Fragnet for my server. Im providing EasyRhino with admin access to it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2012)

*What may have happened to Easy Rhino's Server*

From: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/826127-ending-the-dragon-ends-multiplayer-minecraft-is-there-anyway-to-recover-the-map/


> according to the server owner, killing the dragon corrupts the map and crashes the server. which oddly, the crashing/burning didn't happen until after I killed the dragon, went back to the regular world, and left the server. the server owner thinks its my fault. I want to know whats going on, or crashing/burning for that matter


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2012)

mine broke because of my noob autofs skills. they are refined now, so i have a very leet live backup system running when i get around to it again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2012)

hey everyone! im excited to announce a brand new world! i was able to use some spare time and do a complete rebuild of the server. i added another drive and did a clean centos 6 install. the server does a bunch of other minor hosting duties which is great but i am ready to see how minecraft pushes it. 

first off, mcmyadmin is installed. asrock_sd will hopefully be rejoining things and be the main administrator of the minecraft instance. i will be running dynmap in the near future. for now you can check out:

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/stats/

to see some real time stats (updated once per minute).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2012)

alrighty, dynmap is up on port 80 now so for the real time map

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com

and for stats

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com/stats


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2012)

awesome
!! that means I dont have to renew my server!

I was getting kinda bored anyway


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2012)

*24Hr, Every hour on the hour chime Clock Tower*

Hey guys, 

I'm working on this project to build a clock tower the keeps track of the time as well as chimes on the hour every hour. 

Here are the supplies i need if you would be so kind as to donate any extras you have.

The basic supplies needed are:

    75 - 150 redstone repeaters
    lots and lots of redstone wire
    1 - 2 redstone torches
    a few note blocks
    2 - 3 blocks of choice (not glass, or glowstone though)
    75 - 100 pistons (optional) 

I am going for the 150 repeater circuit as it is the "full" circuit. Once completed, it will broadcast the time up to 48 blocks away. 

Once it is working, i can also wire it so that the time can be kept in your "zones." Thereby creating Time Zones. It would be different time zones as there is a time delay from the number of repeaters x the distance the signal travels.

The primary Clock would be at the Spawn area.

i have placed 2 chests with a sign for all donations to be placed into for the project.

Here is the schematics file and the program needed to view it. 
I have also included a .gif of the schematics in blueprint form.
There are 66 levels (aka 66 blocks high)
schematic reader says there are 356 repeaters in this version. I do not believe the tower needs be be that big so, i think it can be scaled down.
View attachment Schematic2Blueprint.zip
View attachment Clock_Tower_schematics_and_gif.zip


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2012)

plugins updated. i will work on the rail one later on tonight.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> plugins updated. i will work on the rail one later on tonight.



Rail one? which one?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2012)

What are the new plugins?
You stated that you have updated the plugins. 
Can I get 300 pieces of redstone in my chest please? Or 103 Redstone repeaters? Or both?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What are the new plugins?
> You stated that you have updated the plugins.



check the OP



> Can I get 300 pieces of redstone in my chest please? Or 103 Redstone repeaters? Or both?



sorry bro this is a survival server!


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't survive without my diamonds. I NEED DIAMONDS IN MY CHEST PLZZZZ!!!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What are the new plugins?
> You stated that you have updated the plugins.
> Can I get 300 pieces of redstone in my chest please? Or 103 Redstone repeaters? Or both?



Going mining to night so will get some of some of the stuff but who knows how much ya going find mining.  And ya going need 3 redstone for each repeater too.

Maybe you do some more mining too .

If we were on the old map you would of had it by now ..  But no ones going have all that in such a short time..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Going mining to night so will get some of some of the stuff but who knows how much ya going find mining.  And ya going need 3 redstone for each repeater too.
> 
> Maybe you do some more mining too .
> 
> If we were on the old map you would of had it by now ..  But no ones going have all that in such a short time..



Thanks, when are you mining?

I get off work around 7 and Ill join you. Besides, 2 miners equals double the booty and double the defense. ^_^


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks, when are you mining?
> 
> I get off work around 7 and Ill join you. Besides, 2 miners equals double the booty and double the defense. ^_^



How i mine only requires one person for the most part..  I do Adventure mining time to time but it don't give the best input and normally requires using armor which costs.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 23, 2012)

AsRock said:


> How i mine only requires one person for the most part..  I do Adventure mining time to time but it don't give the best input and normally requires using armor which costs.



Well, when I mine, I tend to get attacked a lot so working in tandem also helps. not to mention you guys usually find the best stuff.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, when I mine, I tend to get attacked a lot so working in tandem also helps. not to mention you guys usually find the best stuff.



hehe how i mine i rarely get attacked .

Well got around 170 redstone if you want to come get it..

X 1018

Z:1025


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2012)

updated whitelist. please let me know again if you want to play.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 23, 2012)

damn creeper blew me up on the way back. Lost everthing even the redstone ASrock gave me. Damn!!! seems minecraft is telling me not to mine. 
Any thing you find in the way of redstone please put it in the chests near the Home point. i think i will focus on building.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 23, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> damn creeper blew me up on the way back. Lost everthing even the redstone ASrock gave me. Damn!!! seems minecraft is telling me not to mine.
> Any thing you find in the way of redstone please put it in the chests near the Home point. i think i will focus on building.



Nooo,  what makes ou think i wont get blown up on the way there hehe.  Was it in the woods ?.  As i been meaning to make a path though there.

I need more cobble so i need to mine but dunno if i be as lucky to come across that much in such a short time..

you could follow if ya liked but it's really boring mining i do but it's the most efficient way although you will have next to nothing to do lol.

Normally i let my wife mine behind me while i move on although if an thing bad happens she right there tell me so if i need to dig a different direction i can.  And at this time i don't have enough iron to make a track to there..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 23, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Nooo,  what makes ou think i wont get blown up on the way there hehe.  Was it in the woods ?.  As i been meaning to make a path though there.
> 
> I need more cobble so i need to mine but dunno if i be as lucky to come across that much in such a short time..
> 
> ...


I need more cobble so i need to mine but dunno if i be as lucky to come across that much in such a short time..

you could follow if ya liked but it's really boring mining i do but it's the most efficient way although you will have next to nothing to do lol.

Normally i let my wife mine behind me while i move on although if an thing bad happens she right there tell me so if i need to dig a different direction i can.  And at this time i don't have enough iron to make a track to there..[/QUOTE]

well right now i am working offline on the tower so I can practice the blueprints. Looks pretty good so far. A little confusing though.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, i guess ya lucky once again me and El_fiendo went mining for 3 hours and got ya the stuff again.

This time it's in your chest..

As for the other stuff it's going be a long time as this has put be back some time now for getting my farming done.  As i need to focus of being able produce enough for 4 ppl in my area.

Don't lose it this time plz as we need to start saving it for what we doing later.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2012)

i added the MyHome plugin. you can set your home by using /home set and you can travel to your home using /home

you can also let other people visit your home by creating a list.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 23, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i added the MyHome plugin. you can set your home by using /home set and you can travel to your home using /home
> 
> you can also let other people visit your home by creating a list.



If only KRD had that yesterday lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2012)

a big limitation with the stats page is that it does not "out of the box" rank players based on attributes. i am working on adding that ability. for now, i ran a query on all registered players for time spent online in seconds.

+---------------+-------------------+
| player_name   | num_secs_loggedon |
+---------------+-------------------+
| AsRock_SD     |            105077 |
| El_Fiendo     |             45153 |
| easyrhino     |             36239 |
| 11ErockeR11   |             33638 |
| catwomanm1    |             32532 |
| KRDucky       |             31602 |
| AsLittle      |             15914 |
| sneekypeet    |               500 |
| ACheeseDanish |               132 |
+---------------+-------------------+

edit: i appended a mysql query to the stats page to rank players.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 24, 2012)

Woo hoo! Only 2 minutes and 12 seconds lol
I'll be on and off as I've been assigned a few projects at work that I don't have time to do while I'm at work...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't care about stats there my business not anyone else lol.  And might actually make me think i spend to much time playing it ..

And for death or kills and what so ever don't care about that either lol.  And later will be totally bushit anyways when people start building spawners.


In the end i like my privacy and even more so the community how ever small it is it's much better than others.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I don't care about stats there my business not anyone else lol.  And might actually make me think i spend to much time playing it ..
> 
> And for death or kills and what so ever don't care about that either lol.  And later will be totally bushit anyways when people start building spawners.
> 
> ...



stats are just for fun.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> stats are just for fun.



Stats make people competitive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Stats make people competitive.



stats bring out the competitive nature in people. the people we play with are not that way as we all know this is just minecraft, not real life. anyway, stats are fun to look at and fun for me to track and write code for. i dont think seeing some basic stats will ruin minecraft


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> stats bring out the competitive nature in people. the people we play with are not that way as we all know this is just minecraft, not real life. anyway, stats are fun to look at and fun for me to track and write code for. i dont think seeing some basic stats will ruin minecraft



so..... on another note......

I have completed 18 levels of the clock tower and have gotten a good handle on the process for building the base of the tower.

I know i will need glowstone so I wonder if anyone has a portal up yet?
If so, when I get on tonight i will need to TP to it or know where it is located.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2012)

@ KRD what colour\color wool are you after for the clock ?.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 25, 2012)

AsRock said:


> @ KRD what colour\color wool are you after for the clock ?.



yellow, light blue, blue, and purple

Tonight I will be on clay and glass patrol


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2012)

I believe we have what you need or close to at least..  Would not take long either way if we did not.






Were just after a pink sheep now.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2012)

The pink sheep is elusive.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> The pink sheep is elusive.



hehe, things is when you find one how the hell you get it back home .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2012)

alright, if you want we have a server project under way. we are building a central rail station between the tower and the clock. this will be a main hub and will start with lines going north/south and east west. if you help with the project i will provide the tools.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yellow, light blue, blue, and purple
> 
> Tonight I will be on clay and glass patrol



Put a load of wool in your chest a few colours amounts are short although there is a bunch of white wool you can change the colour off.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Put a load of wool in your chest a few colours amounts are short although there is a bunch of white wool you can change the colour off.



Im building the Base now. does anyone have a portal? I need to gain access to the glowstone for harvesting.

I have a boatload of clay but not enough coal for the job. 
Anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have a boatload of clay but not enough coal for the job.
> Anyone know where I can find some?



mine for it?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> mine for it?



no sheet really? I meant anyone seen a large cache of it somewhere?

I will mine it if i can find it. Like the 4 stacks of 64 clay i found.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2012)

Coal is everywhere, just dig down. Please stop asking us to do these menial tasks for you, we have our own projects to work on. Thanks.

*I do have enough obsidian to make a portal. It would be nice to have just one portal to the nether. Let me know where I should put it.. I'm thinking close to the central tower.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 27, 2012)

may please be whitelisted onto the server please, my name is FoReWoRd101
thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking about getting this game but is it worth it and what all do you do? I have played the java version and thought it was neat.


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking about getting this game but is it worth it and what all do you do? I have played the java version and thought it was neat.



It's the same as the browser/java version. The standalone version uses java as well. We basically have this big world to do as we please. It's a survival server... so you start with nothing. So, get food, shelter and all that. Once you're settled in mine stuff and build stuff.  I'd love to see more people on at once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's the same as the browser/java version. The standalone version uses java as well. We basically have this big world to do as we please. It's a survival server... so you start with nothing. So, get food, shelter and all that. Once you're settled in mine stuff and build stuff.  I'd love to see more people on at once.



Well I will see what I have left over after my case purchase and def try to get it. I already made an account. Can't some of you who own the game have gift codes? I read on another site that you can get discounted prices for inviting a friend?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Coal is everywhere, just dig down. Please stop asking us to do these menial tasks for you, we have our own projects to work on. Thanks.
> 
> *I do have enough obsidian to make a portal. It would be nice to have just one portal to the nether. Let me know where I should put it.. I'm thinking close to the central tower.



that is a good place for it!



Bo$$ said:


> may please be whitelisted onto the server please, my name is FoReWoRd101
> thanks!



done! welcome! please find a place to build a decent space from others so that you are not crowding them and you have plenty of space to expand 



brandonwh64 said:


> Well I will see what I have left over after my case purchase and def try to get it. I already made an account. Can't some of you who own the game have gift codes? I read on another site that you can get discounted prices for inviting a friend?



gift codes? i will look into it!


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2012)

You can buy a gift code to give to someone but they cost just as much as someone buying it retail. Brandon, if you PP me 26 bucks I can send you the gift code, though it would be easier if you just bought it for the same price. 

I couldn't find any discounts unfortunately.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> You can buy a gift code to give to someone but they cost just as much as someone buying it retail. Brandon, if you PP me 26 bucks I can send you the gift code, though it would be easier if you just bought it for the same price.
> 
> I couldn't find any discounts unfortunately.



i just looked as well. $20 is nothing for a game you will probably play for weeks on end.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well I will see what I have left over after my case purchase and def try to get it. I already made an account. Can't some of you who own the game have gift codes? I read on another site that you can get discounted prices for inviting a friend?



I can try.

Erocker, I think you are misunderstanding my comment. All I ask is that someone alert me to a good location. I spent over an hour this morning looking for coal and found ~20-30 pieces towards the end of the time. Im just looking to improve my efficiency. 
As it is, I am currently working on building the base of the tower up to level 18 of 66. 

Just a landmark is all i ask. like ex. " there is a good site near the mountain next to Rhino's mansion. Etc.

I appreciate everything everyone has contributed to the project.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are a couple of plugins that would help not only with the clock circuit but with the railroad.

http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/redstonechips/

http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/wirelessredstone/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

I am working on the clock circuit design. The math is blowing my mind.
If anyone is good with math I would like some help please with the equation I am making to simplify things.

What i know is this:

r =  Repeaters
3r = 1 Second

50 seconds = 1hr

500 tick Delay (not quite sure what for)

1 tick = .1 seconds

####In-Game Clock not Redstone time ######
20 cycles in 1 second
1 tick = 1/20th of a second
################################

###Redstone####

Redstone tick = 2 In-Game Ticks ~ 0.1 ( 2/20) second delay

Signal Travel time form Point A -> Point B is increased .1(1/10) seconds.

A tick refers to increase NEVER decrease.

Im trying to figure out how many repeaters i need for a 12 hr cycle as well as what tick to set them to.

a single repeater can have as many as 4 ticks but not more.

Any Ideas?

I have spent 3 hours today trying to figure out an equation.

so far the most I have gotten is:

150r = 1hr
1800r = 12hrs

which means i need 150 repeaters to equal 1 hr. but what tick setting and such?


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am working on the clock circuit design. The math is blowing my mind.
> If anyone is good with math I would like some help please with the equation I am making to simplify things.
> 
> What i know is this:
> ...



Honestly, it's not going to work on a MP server. Repeaters are just too buggy. Perhaps there is a mod out there that can take the server time and use that. Redstone Chips mod should work.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

erocker said:


> Honestly, it's not going to work on a MP server. Repeaters are just too buggy. Perhaps there is a mod out there that can take the server time and use that. Redstone Chips mod should work.



see, the clock tower schematics i have are from a MP server so I figured it should work. problem is the guy said he would "show" how to make it but never actually did show how the circuit is set up. He stated that I could "reverse engineer the clock" from the schematics. BS!!! I got the tower design from the schematics thats it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm deviating from the schematics a bit, Easy, could you enable the RedstoneChips plugin for the clock? Theoretically the math would work but i have no circuit diagram for the clock. The Redstone Chips would save on the amount of repeaters required to accomplish the task.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm deviating from the schematics a bit, Easy, could you enable the RedstoneChips plugin for the clock? Theoretically the math would work but i have no circuit diagram for the clock. The Redstone Chips would save on the amount of repeaters required to accomplish the task.



done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2012)

short network downtime as i configure a bridged device.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> short network downtime as i configure a bridged device.



Your mail box is full .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2012)

soylentjoe added to the whitelist


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2012)

I revised my math equation/question.

Variables: 

_t_= time
_r_= repeater
3r = 1 second
1r = >/= 4 ticks or .1 sec to .4 sec
1 tick = .1 seconds (1/10)
50 seconds = 1 hr

The Distance traveled between Point A and Point B, _t_ is increase .1 every block that is not_r_.
Example: rA is 10 blocks from rB and is connected with redstone wire. the ∆t is increased by 1 as .1 * 10 blocks equals 1 second.

This does not occur when multiple repeaters are chained together back to back.

The in game time is 20 cycles per second with 1 tick = 1/20 of a second.

A Redstone tick = 2 in game ticks or .1 (2/20) second delay.

A tick refers to +∆t never -∆t. 

1.How many repeaters (_r_) at what delay (_t_) is required to equal 12 hrs delay?
2.What setting do the repeaters need to be at to equal said time?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 29, 2012)

suddenly the schedule in mcmyadmin decided to start working and restarted the server. unfortunately it crashed in the process. every time i start mcmyadmin i have to change the port number to something that the system has not used. when mcmyadmin closes or restarts it never actually releases the socket it was using. this is mostly do to the MONO program unable to handle some JVM events. mono is a terrible program...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> suddenly the schedule in mcmyadmin decided to start working and restarted the server. unfortunately it crashed in the process. every time i start mcmyadmin i have to change the port number to something that the system has not used. when mcmyadmin closes or restarts it never actually releases the socket it was using. this is mostly do to the MONO program unable to handle some JVM events. mono is a terrible program...



^_^
 Mono sucks balls

so does openjdk versions of java.

Have you considered backing up and restoring the Database? Maybe that has something to do with the port issue?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ^_^
> Mono sucks balls
> 
> so does openjdk versions of java.
> ...



i dont use openjdk, i use the oracle version. i spoke with mcmyadmin people about it and they will look into it. apparently it is a known issue on centos.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont use openjdk, i use the oracle version. i spoke with mcmyadmin people about it and they will look into it. apparently it is a known issue on centos.



Cool, at least they are looking in to it ..


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 29, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Cool, at least they are looking in to it ..



That is one thing I've found about McMyAdmin, the support is very good.  If you are having a problem, they can usually solve it, or will look into the solution for you.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 29, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is one thing I've found about McMyAdmin, the support is very good.  If you are having a problem, they can usually solve it, or will look into the solution for you.



Cool ,  good to hear.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2012)

1.2 is out, i hope we can update without loosing every thing ?.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2012)

i will not be updating the server for a few days until all of the mcmyadmin bugs for linux get worked out. on their irc channel it seems a lot of people are running into coding issues.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2012)

The new Jungle biome is pretty cool:


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> The new Jungle biome is pretty cool:
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/jungle.jpg



when they release snapshots, do they auto-update our clients with the snapshots? Or, do they only update our clients when there is an official release?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2012)

still no bukkit build for minecraft 1.2. if i update minecraft we wont have a very stable setup and most of the plugins wont work. i dont see any compelling reason to upgrade anyway. no major features in 1.2.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep it steady; don't upgrade.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> still no bukkit build for minecraft 1.2. if i update minecraft we wont have a very stable setup and most of the plugins wont work. i dont see any compelling reason to upgrade anyway. no major features in 1.2.



yeah better of waiting but 1.2 does have a lot of interesting things for us ..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2012)

I finished setting up the security doors on the rail tracks.

Now, when you enter the station via a cart, the cart will pass over a detector and the piston gate will open the close behind you and vice - versa. 

I will be updating the doors at the center with Metal doors with buttons for auto closing while preventing Mobs from triggering the doors. 

I have drawn a blank on creating a clock circuit. 
Can any of you guys who are masters of redstone, devise a circuit diagram or something that I can put in the tower that will show the time? I'm thinking something like showing the time in quarters. Like 12,3,6,9,12. Using something like glowing wool I think. 

All the guides for clocks i found showed huge setups. Or digital clock setup that is massive.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 5, 2012)

How do we stop the game updating?
I did it once, only cannot remember how!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> How do we stop the game updating?
> I did it once, only cannot remember how!



there is a roll back program out there you can use.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> there is a roll back program out there you can use.



Minecraft Nostalgia it is i believe


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 7, 2012)

working with the awesome guys over at Minecraft forums and the Redstone Development Foundation on clock circuits and may have an idea based around using a lamp/piston display for the clock, binary counter for the timing. As for in-game time, a 60 second clock, hook that up to the counter and make it 7 bit (counts to 64), then decode that into respective parts of the display. Or I could just use a ring counter and hook it up to like a 5 minute dispenser clock, and take outputs 1, 4, 7 and 10. any ideas?


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> there is a roll back program out there you can use.



Couldn't you just send the 1.1 minecraft.jar or whatever to him in a .zip file? I need one too, I updated. 

I've been playing in single player and I have a village with many many useless npc's. They can at least open and close doors now.. and protect themselves at night from the zombie hordes by staying inside.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Couldn't you just send the 1.1 minecraft.jar or whatever to him in a .zip file? I need one too, I updated.
> 
> I've been playing in single player and I have a village with many many useless npc's. They can at least open and close doors now.. and protect themselves at night from the zombie hordes by staying inside.



Ive got you covered here.

http://www.mediafire.com/?g7u7l9jou58mvy3

That is my copy of 1.1.0


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2012)

ive noticed activity down over the past few days. do i need to add anything to the server or make any changes? i really wish everyone wouldnt build so far away lol.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive noticed activity down over the past few days. do i need to add anything to the server or make any changes? i really wish everyone wouldnt build so far away lol.



Well i've had the flu and my wife has not been all that good either..

Still would like to see the rail mod installed, and there was another but will have to get back to you on it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't have much time anymore. Work has me working constantly. Plus I'm studying for more Microsoft Certs.
I'll try and be on this weekend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2012)

i updated the server to version 1.2.3. no plugins for a few days.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2012)

gahh i cant get onto the server! I only just realised why!


edit: scratch that, updated still can't play!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

oh, looks like it went down????? looks like mcma crapped out again. i will have to completely restart the server. sigh.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh, looks like it went down?????



says end of stream. i can't get onto it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

yea, it crashed. wtf.

lol MONO crashed and is using 400% cpu lmfao!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, it crashed. wtf.
> 
> lol MONO crashed and is using 400% cpu lmfao!



ahh ok sounds nuts!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 12, 2012)

Minecraft King's Landing (and The Wall):


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

uh god, mono is the worst!

edit: well it looks like officially mono does not support centos/redhat but it does opensuse and solaris. ubuntu has its own community support of it. i may stick minecraft on a virtual machine with ubuntu server to see if that helps.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 12, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh god, mono is the worst!
> 
> edit: well it looks like officially mono does not support centos/redhat but it does opensuse and solaris. ubuntu has its own community support of it. i may stick minecraft on a virtual machine with ubuntu server to see if that helps.



Shame, but yes if you want only use a Linux based OS for running minecraft it makes sence to use the one with the most\best\compatability support.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2012)

Use Windows.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Shame, but yes if you want only use a Linux based OS for running minecraft it makes sence to use the one with the most\best\compatability support.



well it really has to do with mono compatability. minecraft runs much better and is easier to admin in a linux environment. introducing mcma in linux though requires mono and i am not going to toss out the entire server instance i have (which runs a ton of personal/professional stuff) just to load up windows 

anyway, im working on the ubuntu virtual machine right now. server should be back up in a few hours. fyi, we didnt lose any world data as it is backed up every two minutes on an network drive. importing it though should be interesting using mcma.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 12, 2012)

server is back up and running.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 13, 2012)

I keep getting kicked by admin when joining


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I keep getting kicked by admin when joining



whoops had a typo


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2012)

mono works MUCH better running in ubuntu. even while this minecraft instance is inside a virtual machine now it still runs better (less ram and cpu usage) which says a lot about mono...

anyway, i am increasing the height of the tower in the center of the map to reach to the new build height. i left a bunch of glass and wood on the main floor if you want to help. please help!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive figured out part of the clock circuit.

Im using a 60s Binary counter tied to another 60s Binary Counter tied to a 3rd binary counter.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2012)

I have figured out how to mini-size the clock works (at least the counter part). Take a gander.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2012)

hey knobs, i am taking a vote to see if people want to create a new world so that we can fully take advantage of the new jungle biome and large mountains, etc. sure, we can travel our asses way out but that is fail. plus, i feel everyone is way to spread out to make it a true multiplayer experience. i know that starting a new world can be a pain since you lose your old stuff, but it can also be a new opportunity to plan things out better. to make it easier people who join will be given a number of supplies (think lots of cobble, sandstone, wood, iron) to start things off. please let me know. i will tally votes as they come in.

11erocker11 - ?
easyrhino - yes
acheesedanish - ?
krducky - ?
el_fiendo -?
AsRock_SD - ?
Catwomanm1 - ?
FoReWoRd101 (Bo$$) - ?
SoylentJoe - ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey knobs, i am taking a vote to see if people want to create a new world so that we can fully take advantage of the new jungle biome and large mountains, etc. sure, we can travel our asses way out but that is fail. plus, i feel everyone is way to spread out to make it a true multiplayer experience. i know that starting a new world can be a pain since you lose your old stuff, but it can also be a new opportunity to plan things out better. to make it easier people who join will be given a number of supplies (think lots of cobble, sandstone, wood, iron) to start things off. please let me know. i will tally votes as they come in.
> 
> 11erocker11 - ?
> easyrhino - yes
> ...



I say yes. It will give me the opportunity to rebuild the tower from the ground up now that i have a good idea of how much space it will take for the components.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

11erocker11 - ?
easyrhino - yes
acheesedanish - ?
krducky - yes
el_fiendo -?
AsRock_SD - ?
Catwomanm1 - ?
FoReWoRd101 (Bo$$) - ?
SoylentJoe - ?

currently 2-0


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

I wouldn't mind.. but I'd like some things that were hard to get in my inventory.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wouldn't mind.. but I'd like some things that were hard to get in my inventory.



such as? I would be willing to quest to find them for you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> I wouldn't mind.. but I'd like some things that were hard to get in my inventory.



yes i think the idea would be that people would get a lot of what the currently have.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey knobs, i am taking a vote to see if people want to create a new world so that we can fully take advantage of the new jungle biome and large mountains, etc. sure, we can travel our asses way out but that is fail. plus, i feel everyone is way to spread out to make it a true multiplayer experience. i know that starting a new world can be a pain since you lose your old stuff, but it can also be a new opportunity to plan things out better. to make it easier people who join will be given a number of supplies (think lots of cobble, sandstone, wood, iron) to start things off. please let me know. i will tally votes as they come in.
> 
> 11erocker11 - ?
> easyrhino - yes
> ...



Yes



erocker said:


> I wouldn't mind.. but I'd like some things that were hard to get in my inventory.



+1


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

11erocker11 - yes
easyrhino - yes
acheesedanish - yes
krducky - yes
el_fiendo -?
AsRock_SD - ?
Catwomanm1 - ?
FoReWoRd101 (Bo$$) - ?
SoylentJoe - ?

currently 4-0 

i know asrock is up in the air about it. i know that catwoman would generally be against it. maybe he can convince her. im not sure if soylent joe and his buddy would care. el_fiendo may be against it.

i am thinking people should start with 64x15 cobble, 64x6 wood, 64x1 coal, 64x1 iron and 12 diamonds. does that seem reasonable?


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> 12 diamonds. does that seem reasonable?



Nope. I'd like 40.. Which is a little less than I have in my inventory. Or, setup some sort of mining thing like you did previously.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Nope. I'd like 40.. Which is a little less than I have in my inventory. Or, setup some sort of mining thing like you did previously.



how about 64x1 diamonds and just call it like that lol.

i am also going to fill 3 chests full of rail and redstone so we can rebuild our tracks and plan out the map a little better.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

That's cool. I got a lot of time on my hands, nowhere to go for a while. I just hope we can start this soon. I'll help out whoever needs helping out.

My house looks kinda ugly anyways. It's not crazy enough!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, i will talk to asrock and hopefully we can do this tonight.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be on around 6p for a short while. Hopefully we can start it then. I'll be on later on in the evening around 10p or so EST.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2012)

Catwomans is no.

Mine WTF with lets do this just give me some space by some mountains and space i be happy lol.

I think El_Fiendo was against it as i remember..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

well if we do it that means we need the perfect world to start things off. ALSO, people need to build closer to eachother at least in the beginning so we can establish some sort of town.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

new world is up. login and let me know if we want a diff one


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2012)

ok we have chosen a world. you will be spawned in a bit of a pit. climb out towards a cobble wall. you will see mountains not to far off. build in that direction lol


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

I like the map. There's a jungle close by too. That's where I'm going to build.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, Ill be on tonight after work. Could someone mark out a good space for the Tower? I will be building the clock mechanics then the tower around it. Might be good Idea to run the Rail through the tower.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 17, 2012)

http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/wireless-redstone/
good plugin.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

dynmap is currently up at

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com:8123/

when i have a chance i will work on getting back on port 80 like usual.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 17, 2012)

does your server have a smush room?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

the following is a proposal for projects

the red lines are roads. the yellow box is the rail station. yellow lines are rails. blue box is a giant wood/glass tower.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 17, 2012)

I may start clearing a path for my paths and the train station


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 17, 2012)

Make the train station like last time? I enjoyed the looks of that building


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Make the train station like last time? I enjoyed the looks of that building



that is what i was thinking!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2012)

kicked by admin


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 17, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the following is a proposal for projects
> 
> the red lines are roads. the yellow box is the rail station. yellow lines are rails. blue box is a giant wood/glass tower.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120317/mine584.png



i recommend running the rail either next to or through/under the clock. Also installing the Wireless redstone and train plugins.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 17, 2012)

Please add Mosmodre to the whitelist. He will be on from time to time to help out with the tower


----------



## AsRock (Mar 17, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Please add Mosmodre to the whitelist. He will be on from time to time to help out with the tower



Added


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

digibucc said:


> kicked by admin



added


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 17, 2012)

rhino you gotta let me in so i can build the smush room


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2012)

this is how you use a minecraft server...


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 17, 2012)

I would start playing again but my course load is ridiculous.  Hopefully I'll be able to hop on soon, it's been a while since I've been able to.

EDIT: Forget it, I'm getting on.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it's time to remove the admin gifts and play normally. Just my opinion.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2012)

yea, i think everyone has what they need to start things off. back to normal!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2012)

i got bored and add mobs to dynmap. so now we can see which animals people have tamed and if mobs are around us they will show up too. not sure if it works completely yet.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2012)

I've got to check out the bridge I did in my heavily sedated state last night.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is the schematic of the clock tower if anyone wants to lay some brick when I'm not around.

View attachment Clocktower.zip


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2012)

Well some thing a little crazy happened today.  Well i thought i would get a portal like always and thought i'd check out were it went.

Well the last map most of us were working on me el fiendo and catwoman made the place secure which we lost for one reason or another well WTF it's back..  All the stone that we used there chests with our stuff..

Although it's good thing but WTF... So what me and el friendo lost we got back with this new map HAHAHA..  Maybe the map regenerater is not doing the nether.

Hopfully some one else will get a portal up soon COUGH erocker .. And see if we come out our own portals now or not lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is anyone on the server? it appears to be down from my end


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Is anyone on the server? it appears to be down from my end



Same here ..  i did msg him on steam i guess he will see whats going on when he see's it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

looks like there was a system wide crash last night. we lost stuff since i dont have all of the backups running. when you get online ask asrock or i and we will give you stuff to rebuild it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like there was a system wide crash last night. we lost stuff since i dont have all of the backups running. when you get online ask asrock or i and we will give you stuff to rebuild it.



If the tower is gone, it's gonna suck. I wish we had the builder plugins so i could use my schematic to rebuild it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

dupe


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If the tower is gone, it's gonna suck. I wish we had the builder plugins so i could use my schematic to rebuild it.



i wish i had 1 million dollars so i could quit my job and buy an enterprise cloud system so we could all play minecraft on a setup that wasnt jerry rigged for parts.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol....what you running for a server rhino?

i have a secondary rig i could give you access to through vpn or whatever then we could always have a backup server running


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> lol....what you running for a server rhino?
> 
> i have a secondary rig i could give you access to through vpn or whatever then we could always have a backup server running



system is in the OP. pretty powerful for minecraft but considering the amount of bugs and what not it is a lot of work to maintain and meet everyones demands.

note, pretty sure my cpu fan is busted and may have cause the server to overheat. if that is the case i am lucky it didnt melt the cpu!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> system is in the OP. pretty powerful for minecraft but considering the amount of bugs and what not it is a lot of work to maintain and meet everyones demands.



you could use this as a backup if you really want to come through vpn

Q9550 @ 3.4Ghz / 4 gigs DDR2 @ 1066 / 2 x 500GB RAID0


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> you could use this as a backup if you really want to come through vpn
> 
> Q9550 @ 3.4Ghz / 4 gigs DDR2 @ 1066 / 2 x 500GB RAID0



when this was on centos i had it backup the world every 2 minutes on a network drive using autofs. ubuntu 11.10 there is a bug that prevents me from doing so. so the system crashed overnight due to a hardware failure most likely (or a known bug in libvirtd, the deamon that runs the virtual ubuntu machine) and we lost about 12 hours work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2012)

ok we are going to treat this as a natural disaster. you may find parts of your house missing or not far near by. a lot like a twister or an earthquake. we are going around trying to repair as much as possible tools will be made available to fix stuff.


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2012)

Just traveled around.. Everything looks fine to me.

*I mean, the twister spared everything except for my 8 chests of diamonds!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> when this was on centos i had it backup the world every 2 minutes on a network drive using autofs. ubuntu 11.10 there is a bug that prevents me from doing so. so the system crashed overnight due to a hardware failure most likely (or a known bug in libvirtd, the deamon that runs the virtual ubuntu machine) and we lost about 12 hours work.



Debian Stock is better than ubuntu 11.10...more stable.
Alternatively there is always the UltimateEdition at Ultimateedition.info

I did see a device at Newegg that allowed you to make your own cloud. rather inexpensive.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> I mean, the twister spared everything except for my 8 chests of diamonds!!!



mine too! i had 3 chests


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 20, 2012)

Alright, so I'm building my new house out of sandstone. Anyone who brings me sandstone will be paid in diamonds. 5 stacks=1 diamond. Or, if you have less than 5, I'll pay you in gold/iron or whatever.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 20, 2012)

Yea, the ice castle I made and completed has half of it missing, and it transplanted a chunk with rail in it from somewhere right into the back of it.

Screw rebuilding, I'm too demoralized. Ice is bloody hard lol. It's all coming down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

once i get some other issues fixed we will have a "creative day" where you get to use creative mode for a period of time to fix your stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

dynamic mapping is fixed. i had to migrate the world files over to a new minecraft instance. thank god for virtual machines. the map defaults to 3d mode so it may take a bit to load. you can always switch to 2d mode.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 20, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> once i get some other issues fixed we will have a "creative day" where you get to use creative mode for a period of time to fix your stuff.



maybe Ill be able to knock out the Tower in 1 day


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

the spawn point was moved farther west for some reason. we will have to build a track out there for people lol!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2012)

is the server down again??


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> is the server down again??



Server up for me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> is the server down again??



everything is running smoothly...please try logging on again.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah says i am not whitelisted


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

yes something is up with the whitelist. hold please. also, get on steam if you are...


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2012)

Ugh.. Why is the nether portal at one of the most inaccessible places?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

fixed! the old server properties file was over riding the mcmyadmin properties. lol so many freaking layers!



> Ugh.. Why is the nether portal at one of the most inaccessible places?



we can build another one cant we? in the center or something?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Ugh.. Why is the nether portal at one of the most inaccessible places?



To who ?.. Make your own ?.  Whats annoying me is that you don't come out the same way you go in and the fact that you are sharing the same nether area.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Ugh.. Why is the nether portal at one of the most inaccessible places?



I like building portals in the middle of a mine shaft so as you fall, you pass through it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2012)

AsRock said:


> To who ?.. Make your own ?.  Whats annoying me is that you don't come out the same way you go in and the fact that you are sharing the same nether area.



That's the thing, it doesn't matter if I make my own, I'll come out of the nether randomly. This is why it's a good idea to have one centralized nether portal.   I mean, I'll try it, but you'll most likely end up coming out of the portal around my place. I'm pretty sure the last portal built is the one used as the exit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

i am turning that duplicate house by the sea into a mini depot. it will connect players from the spawn which shifted farther west and allow for passage out to that sand bar and the snowy area. the red outlines the rail system.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2012)

ahh all mah stuff is gone 
It is working now, I was trying at university i wasn't sure if it was blocked or if it was offline


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> ahh all mah stuff is gone
> It is working now, I was trying at university i wasn't sure if it was blocked or if it was offline



next time you are online ask myself, asrock or erocker to give you the stuff you lost.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't matter if I make my own, I'll come out of the nether randomly. This is why it's a good idea to have one centralized nether portal.   I mean, I'll try it, but you'll most likely end up coming out of the portal around my place. I'm pretty sure the last portal built is the one used as the exit.



Well when i go in mine i come out at Danishes place heehe.  But was the same shit with other map we popped up were you lived but no one had a issue then lol.

Only way i can think of doing to is by destroying the portals and make the 1st one in town then others were ever,  although at this time i have a big issue with that as i need the nether brick in large numbers and getting that safely takes time..


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 20, 2012)

when will the map be back online?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 20, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well when i go in mine i come out at Danishes place heehe.  But was the same shit with other map we popped up were you lived but no one had a issue then lol.
> 
> Only way i can think of doing to is by destroying the portals and make the 1st one in town then others were ever,  although at this time i have a big issue with that as i need the nether brick in large numbers and getting that safely takes time..



Make the Central one in the Clock Tower. I made a basement in the tower that connects to the Public Mines. If the Creative Mode is running today, I will finish the Tower too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2012)

i finished the sub station at the new spawn point. it actually works out well because the desert is out there making it the easiest place to get sand and sandstone.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2012)

/godmode


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Make the Central one in the Clock Tower. I made a basement in the tower that connects to the Public Mines. If the Creative Mode is running today, I will finish the Tower too.



Well i need another 5k ( at least ) of nether brick so go get my that just in case the next portal is not close to any lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well i need another 5k ( at least ) of nether brick so go get my that just in case the next portal is not close to any lol.



5k what?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> 5k what?



Nether brick.. in fact i need a shit load more ( more like 12k+  ) than that and as that portal is at a good location for it i need the brick.  You could always help and get me a few loads .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Nether brick.. in fact i need a shit load more ( more like 12k+  ) than that and as that portal is at a good location for it i need the brick.  You could always help and get me a few loads .



sure


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 21, 2012)

!Give ASROCK netherbrick shit-ton


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 21, 2012)

@AsRock, can you please get on and translate what AsLittle is saying, I'm having a bit of trouble understanding?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 21, 2012)

blu3flannel said:


> @AsRock, can you please get on and translate what AsLittle is saying, I'm having a bit of trouble understanding?



yeah, my usual quote for situations like that is " English MothaF****, Do You Speak It?"


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2012)

blu3flannel said:


> @AsRock, can you please get on and translate what AsLittle is saying, I'm having a bit of trouble understanding?



AsLittle should not of been on let alone talking to anyone while one of us were not around lol.  I guess we will have to start removing the server from the list again :|.

Thanks for letting me know.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> yeah, my usual quote for situations like that is " English MothaF****, Do You Speak It?"



With 8 year olds ?..  tell ya what if ya said that to my kid i put ya more than 6 feet under.  Your not playing a R or even a T rated game remember.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> AsLittle should not of been on let alone talking to anyone while one of us were not around lol.  I guess we will have to start removing the server from the list again :|.



Yeah, she's been following me around, messing with my house and stuff for the past 2 hours. Kind of annoying, but I didn't wanna say anything.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2012)

blu3flannel said:


> Yeah, she's been following me around, messing with my house and stuff for the past 2 hours. Kind of annoying, but I didn't wanna say anything.



Oh no sorry,  Say some thing ASAP.  She kinda pissed at me about it now removing the 2 servers of the the list but she been told about it before.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 22, 2012)

lol i had no idea i would be causing this much family drama! i would ask though that everyone be respectful of our "younger" player as she is doing what any 8 year old girl will do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 22, 2012)

please note that this isnt a survival map if we simply !giveto people things.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 22, 2012)

So what's the deal with the new update? Should we not apply it?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2012)

blu3flannel said:


> So what's the deal with the new update? Should we not apply it?



LMFAO. No comes to mind...  Due to playing this game it's getting like how some intructions say on shampoo bottles.  Wash rinse and do it again if needed.




> Made placing half blocks on existing half blocks (to make a full block) easier



Easier ?.  OMG never had a issue with it lol.

1.2.4

+ Chat history and much better chat editing + A few new decoration blocks + “Back” and “Quit” buttons to OutOfMemoryScreen + Made cats more realistic (read: probably annoying). I hope it’s enough to cancel out any joy you may receive from the previous feature! + Added a “minimal” debug menu for testing with. Shift+F3 to hide the graphs. 
* Made placing half blocks on existing half blocks (to make a full block) easier 
* Limit framerate on menu screens, no longer uses 100% cpu and make my computer melt 
* Fixed fatal crash for converted worlds to anvil, when there’s blocks at max height 
* Fixed an old bug with signs clearing text while you’re editing them in SMP 
* Fixed crash when logging in while there are blocks at maxheight at spawn 
* Fixed TNT ghosts in multiplayer * Fixed storage minecarts dropping enchanted items 
* Fixed crashes on invalid server addresses when joining a server 
* Fixed entities being uninteractable if they existed at login (Multiplayer) 
* Fixed dupe exploit with paintings 
* Fixed furnaces and dispensers dropping enchanted items 
* Fixed the “flickering” of chat as it vanishes off the screen 
* Fixed text rendering over items in the container screens
 * Fixed exploit with jungle saplings (turns other saplings into jungle ones) 
* Fixed launcher opening minecraft dir if the path contains a space 
* Fixed an off-by-one lighting bug 
* Fixed block transmuting (turning one block into another via pistons) 
* Fixed placing mushrooms in daylight, where they can’t survive 
* Fixed redstone lamps dropping powered block items when destroyed while on 
* “save-all” (server) now works even when you have toggled “save-off” 
* Fixed turning half-blocks into full-blocks while you’re standing on them 
* Fixed seed displaying in F3 debug when the seed is unknown (multiplayer) 
* Fixed villager texture changing clientside per profession 
* Fixed falling off ledge corners while holding shift 
* Fixed players falling when reconnecting to servers where they were previously flying


Tell ya the truth these patches are pissing me of what they REALLY need to do is combine all the programs used to run a everyday minecraft server so every thing is set to work from release and not possibly  screwing every thing up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 22, 2012)

looks mostly like nice bug fixes. nothing i think will improve our experience though. i will wait this one out until the mcmyadmin people give the go ahead.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> LMFAO. No comes to mind...  Due to playing this game it's getting like how some intructions say on shampoo bottles.  Wash rinse and do it again if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They need to take a bunch of these mods/plugins and add them by default. Like Minecart Signals for tracks etc. and Minecart Persistence.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 22, 2012)

anyone have the previous version? I updated mine not thinking and its telling me the server is outdated.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> anyone have the previous version? I updated mine not thinking and its telling me the server is outdated.



look on previous pages. i linked a download of the 1.1 or 1.0 version


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2012)

Announcement! Saturday, March 31 is creative day! from 12:00am Saturday to 12:00am Sunday the server will be set to creative mode. Caveat! My brother (electrobagel) and I will be doing some intertubes rewiring around my house so there will be a server outage sometime in the afternoon that day for a few hours.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me. I shall be on as long as I can that day


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 24, 2012)

i think the game hates me!!!!!!

After just getting some items together and walking into ACD's house, i was attacked by a rouge spider and died. when i came back, my shit was ALL GONE!

all that coal and iron ingots gone!

on another note i am getting the hang of this


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. I shall be on as long as I can that day



LOL, creative idea was to be able to fix what the crash did and tell ya the truth it's nothing that 1 person could not fix in 45 minutes ( if that long ) lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Tell ya the truth these patches are pissing me of what they REALLY need to do is combine all the programs used to run a everyday minecraft server so every thing is set to work from release and not possibly  screwing every thing up.



I think that is the idea with the bukkit team now working directly for Mojang.  The mod API that mojang was working on has been ditched and bukkit is going to be the official API, eventually being directly integrated into Minecraft.  So no more waiting for bukkit to update after a new version is released, when a new version comes out, bukkit will already be updated...eventually...



Easy Rhino said:


> looks mostly like nice bug fixes. nothing i think will improve our experience though. i will wait this one out until the mcmyadmin people give the go ahead.



The two main things I get out of this is that cats are now a total pain in the ass.  When he says "annoying" he means it.  They now seek out and sit on top of chests, blocking the chests from openning.  You have to use fish to get them to move off the chest.

Also, there are now different colored wooden planks.  Each tree type gives a different wood plank color.  Oak trees give the standard brown, birch trees give  a white plank, pine gives a dark brown plank, and jungle trees give a reddish plank.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2012)

in anticipation for saturday's creative day i have laid out some plans for us to work on. the green oval is a football stadium style spleefing arena. the blue is a few roads. the green arch thing is a giant welcome arch and the green cube is a huge tower that i never got to finish in the previous world. 

since creative day allows for easy building, if you plan on building any major projects, etc please tell me in advance and lay it out on the map like i have done. this way we space things out properly and don't get carried away. the only rule is to please not spawn yourself a bunch of diamonds and stuff and keep it for when creative day is over.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 26, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> in anticipation for saturday's creative day i have laid out some plans for us to work on. the green oval is a football stadium style spleefing arena. the blue is a few roads. the green arch thing is a giant welcome arch and the green cube is a huge tower that i never got to finish in the previous world.
> 
> since creative day allows for easy building, if you plan on building any major projects, etc please tell me in advance and lay it out on the map like i have done. this way we space things out properly and don't get carried away. the only rule is to please not spawn yourself a bunch of diamonds and stuff and keep it for when creative day is over.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120326/mine2.jpg



Sounds cool! what times will creative mode be on? Also am I allowed to finish a bit of my house during that time?? or if we finish the stadium early?


Edit: i need some cobblestone to finish a little road, if anyone can spare a bit that would be great


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> Sounds cool! what times will creative mode be on? Also am I allowed to finish a bit of my house during that time?? or if we finish the stadium early?
> 
> 
> Edit: i need some cobblestone to finish a little road, if anyone can spare a bit that would be great



12:00 AM eastern standard time saturday to 12:00AM eastern standard time sunday.

as i specified before, there will be server down time for about 3 hours in the afternoon as i work on rewiring part of my house.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll need a bunch of track to finish the track to KRD and my exploration station.
I think that's it for me...Idk, more ideas may pop up


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2012)

i think im actually going to put the spleefing arena where the old welcome center is. that way it doesnt squash building space for blu3flannel and others down there. 

anyone have any big plans?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

spleefing? As far as big plan go, I plan on doing the whole transcontinental railroad thing. It would be nice if you could add a couple of Minecart Plugins to make the carts keep going even when no one is in them. Like Minecart Mania and TrainCarts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> spleefing? As far as big plan go, I plan on doing the whole transcontinental railroad thing. It would be nice if you could add a couple of Minecart Plugins to make the carts keep going even when no one is in them. Like Minecart Mania and TrainCarts.



i would but those tend to break servers


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would but those tend to break servers



id be willing to test them for you on my server for stress testing.

What Im more interested in in this case are the plugins that have more track routing functions etc. kinda like railcraft.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 30, 2012)

Only big plans I have is to finish my glass tower and the rail way over to the exploration zone.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 30, 2012)

I may add on to that hill next to my house if that's cool with everyone.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2012)

for my personal stuff, i plan on building a rail line through my house and under where the massive tear in the ground is over to erockers. that should actually complete the circuit for rail lines around our town. for now...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> spleefing? As far as big plan go, I plan on doing the whole transcontinental railroad thing. It would be nice if you could add a couple of Minecart Plugins to make the carts keep going even when no one is in them. Like Minecart Mania and TrainCarts.



Loop the track works, sure you have to stand in front of it to stop unless you make a lever( or whats on the station ) that opens a door but you could just stop it with your self put what ever is needed in the chest and push it the direction you want it to go in..

It's all me and my wife did on the last map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2012)

creative mode has begun. you have execute the following commands though...

!op <yourname>

and then...

/gamemode <yourname> 1

for some reason i cant just give the permission to set the gamemode to anyone but ops and i am the only oper.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 31, 2012)

is Mosmodre added to the whitelist?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 31, 2012)

Time to go blocking! lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> is Mosmodre added to the whitelist?



sorry yes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2012)

scheduled maintenance has begun. could be a few hours.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 31, 2012)

Aw and I just woke up from my Minecraft induced coma.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 31, 2012)

ETA on when the server will be back up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2012)

guys, server should be up by 730pm eastern!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 31, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> guys, server should be up by 730pm eastern!



Woo only 1 more hour!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

we are back!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 1, 2012)

We are kinda back...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

we only pulled the coax, no power loss. not sure if you lost work. you should not have.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

server going down briefly for cable management. be back at 8:30pm est


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey what version is the server running?


EDIT: Nvm read OP lol. Can anyone ge ton the server?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Hey what version is the server running?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nvm read OP lol. Can anyone ge ton the server?



he just got it back up..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

server going down again for 5-10 min. be back up at 10pm eastern


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

my new setup is pretty snazzy. house ethernet FTW!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 1, 2012)

can you whitelist: therablueray
he is a good friend of mine 
thanks!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2012)

everyone please update your minecraft client to 1.2.4


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2012)

kicked by admin


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks to whoever filled my clock tower with chickens. I now have a veritable year's supply of chicken.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> kicked by admin



says you logged in... now try


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> thanks to whoever filled my clock tower with chickens. I now have a veritable year's supply of chicken.



Lol, I went to check out the tower (looks awesome btw) and I couldn't get to the top due to all the chickens.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

not sure what is wrong with the carto. pretty sure these is some new bukkit/mcmyadmin conflict there.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 2, 2012)

Could you whitelist 'Miggler' it's my account. Thanks!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 2, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, I went to check out the tower (looks awesome btw) and I couldn't get to the top due to all the chickens.



i killed them all now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

Snipe343 said:


> Could you whitelist 'Miggler' it's my account. Thanks!



done


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I deleted markers.yml from the dynmap folder and the map started working again.  You might try it on yours and see if it fixes your problem too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

dynmap back up. for some reason on server reload i lost some java class file. so i had to google it to find which library i needed to for ubuntu to get that class file loaded properly. anyway it is working.

also now that creative mode is over and done i should have time to figure out new plugins.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 2, 2012)

ahhh, no more angled map? 
that thing was pretty badass


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> ahhh, no more angled map?
> that thing was pretty badass



you can change the perspective on the right.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 2, 2012)

Where are the plain trees? I need some more for my lodge.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 5, 2012)

Could you add me to the whitelist?

ID: mathragh

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 5, 2012)

done


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 13, 2012)

hi guys. updated to 1.2.5 so feel free to update your client!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 13, 2012)

already done^^ nice


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2012)

I need some help securing my server. I have added the GriefPrevention Plugin but still have problems with random people opping themselves in survival mode or calling nuke and fireball. Can someone show up on my server and help me secure it? Maybe recommend plugins or edit some configs for me and show me how to use them?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I need some help securing my server. I have added the GriefPrevention Plugin but still have problems with random people opping themselves in survival mode or calling nuke and fireball. Can someone show up on my server and help me secure it? Maybe recommend plugins or edit some configs for me and show me how to use them?



all i have is a whitelist with people on it and myself and asrock in the ops file. by default nobody can op themselves.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2012)

spleefing has been setup! could somebody join the server real quick to help me test it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2012)

ok i think i have it all setup properly. there are signs posted on what commands to type to join a game and start it. but i will leave this here for reference.

from anywhere on the map you can:

/spl join default

which will transport you to the arena lounge.

/spl ready 

sets your status as ready to start the game. when at least two people do this then you can 

/spl start 

which transports you inside the arena.

the loser of the match is transported to the spectator area while the winner goes back to lounge for some reason.

to leave the lounge you can

/spl back 

which will transport you back to the place you originally were when you did /spl join default

the winner of the match gets a random prize. so far somebody won a gold helmet and a bed.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the winner of the match gets a random prize. so far somebody won a gold helmet and a bed.



That would be me!

I feel fabulous with this helmet=D


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2012)

the server is now set to allow the public to join. don't worry, if they are not in a permission group they cannot build and therefore cannot grief. ive done this to make it easier for people to invite their friends to see their creations.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2012)

lack of interest has allowed me to start a new map in creative mode. you will see from the carto that i created a nice little spawn area. just dont build too far away!


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2012)

My DIAMONDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 23, 2012)

which are now meaningless in creative mode!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 23, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! My house


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 23, 2012)

What version is the server running? is it the latest?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope i have built on a free area?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 24, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> What version is the server running? is it the latest?



Yup, the server is 1.2.5


Is the server down by the way?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yup, the server is 1.2.5
> 
> 
> Is the server down by the way?



hrm yes. it is back up now. looks like a bug in MONO of course. they were supposed to fix that with the latest update. guess not.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2012)

im 1.2.4 and it works fine??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 24, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> im 1.2.4 and it works fine??



i believe the changes from 1.2.4 to 1.2.5 are minor and cross compatible.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i believe the changes from 1.2.4 to 1.2.5 are minor and cross compatible.



i'm 1.2.5 and working fine. changes are cross-compatible.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2012)

I updated, it still works all is well guys


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2012)

GUYS!!!! why! who stole my cows!!!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 25, 2012)

I've noticed my cows were disappearing aswell recently on another server, same goes for pigs


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> I've noticed my cows were disappearing aswell recently on another server, same goes for pigs



i gave em grass and light, i knew someone did something because the fence was broken


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 25, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> i gave em grass and light, i knew someone did something because the fence was broken



ah lol, well my fence was still intact so i guess it was someone in your case then, while mine stays a mistery


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 25, 2012)

whoever built the exploding half pyramid: you scared me to death lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2012)

server down??


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 26, 2012)

Still appears to be down. =( anyone else having the same thing or is it just my connection failing somewhere?


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

i cannot get on either


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry about that guys! i have no idea why the instance stopped. looking at the logs seems to be a problem with one of the plugins.

edit: i am usually idling on steam. add me to your friends list: theeasyrhino.

msg me if it goes down again so i will hear the beep.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 26, 2012)

Added you


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2012)

also feel free to invite your friends and what not. they wont be able to initially build but i can add them later.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 26, 2012)

OK will do!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive added you too


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Mosmodore! I'm not done yet though


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 1, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Thanks Mosmodore! I'm not done yet though



Np, I haven't been playing much though...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 3, 2012)

Whos the asshole who destroyed a bunch of stuff :c


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Whos the asshole who destroyed a bunch of stuff :c



we restarted in creative mode.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 3, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> we restarted in creative mode.



I know, I've been playing on the new map for a bit. Someone went around destroying people's homes :c.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I know, I've been playing on the new map for a bit. Someone went around destroying people's homes :c.



really?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, they broke a bunch of stuff in my house, and my explosion farm. Someone elses sand house was messed up a bit

EDIT: they fucked up my minecart track too :c


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2012)

amazingrapidash and bigglesbuilder were on earlier according to logs. i will remove their ability to build.

edit: those two shouldnt have build ability anyway as they are not permitted. hrm...

edit 2: turns out a nightly reboot rebuilt the permissions file. those two guys are now banned.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 4, 2012)

Why was there a rebuild?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 4, 2012)

griefers be griefen. i setup the creative server so i wouldnt have to screw with it but an instance restart wiped out the permissions file for some reason and it allowed anyone to build. people came in and destroyed stuff and filled the world with chickens. it was ruined. also we came to the conclusion creative mode is really boring.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 5, 2012)

Ah lol I'm not griefen, I'm just curious.
And I think you mean adventure mode, not creative mode


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2012)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Ah lol I'm not griefen, I'm just curious.
> And I think you mean adventure mode, not creative mode



i wasnt saying YOU were griefing. i was referring to lame griefers that ruined the world. i had switched it to creative mode since nobody was playing. a few of us built stuff but got bored because creative mode lacks a challenge. so i decided to switch it back to survival mode. this time we start in a jungle and it is pretty tough at night. no skipping to daytime and it is on "normal" mode, not easy mode like last time. the focus should be put on enchanting items and adventuring now which will be a nice change for us i think. let's get some people together in a couple of hours and see what we can kill.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wasnt saying YOU were griefing. i was referring to lame griefers that ruined the world. i had switched it to creative mode since nobody was playing. a few of us built stuff but got bored because creative mode lacks a challenge. so i decided to switch it back to survival mode. this time we start in a jungle and it is pretty tough at night. no skipping to daytime and it is on "normal" mode, not easy mode like last time. the focus should be put on enchanting items and adventuring now which will be a nice change for us i think. let's get some people together in a couple of hours and see what we can kill.



I'm going on :3


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2012)

i setup a teamspeak 3 server at the same address. so: easyrhino.homelinux.com no password.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2012)

i think we made descent headway into clearing out the jungle. i established a welcome center right near the spawn area. soon it will have food as we build the community farm. this is much harder than before.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 5, 2012)

I'll be on today to see what it's all about if anyone else would like to join


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2012)

You have a thread for your server. Post there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 8, 2012)

hi guys, unfortunately i dont have time to run the server any more. have fun!


----------



## Bo$$ (May 8, 2012)

aww. thanks Easy it was great playing with you all


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

is the server down?


----------



## Mathragh (May 8, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> is the server down?



Dude lol, read this forum before posting.

Thanks for all the effort you put into it EasyRhino!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

My server is still around for anyone that wants to move over from Easy's.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139751

We are doing a challenge map right now, trying to find wool hidden in dungeons filled with monsters to complete a monument.  But I think we are going to be moving back to our traditional SMP map after the weekend.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Dude lol, read this forum before posting.
> 
> Thanks for all the effort you put into it EasyRhino!



I do. I just asked cause I checked it this morning and it was down for over an hour


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 9, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hi guys, unfortunately i dont have time to run the server any more. have fun!



brb suicide


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2012)

*falls on pickaxe.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is anyone else still active on Minecraft?  Me and my brothers-in-law have started again on this server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2013)

hi, my server is back online after a long period of downtime.

this time around you must be on the whitelist to enter. this is going to be vanilla minecraft. i simply do not want to spend a lot of time dicking around with plugins,upgrades,etc. if you would like to join just PM me your minecraft id.

the physical hardware spec is in my system specs dropdown.

the virtual specs are 980x running 6 core of the 12 cores, 8 gigs of ram and a blazing fast hardware array raid 5 storage pool volume at 450MB/s


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome, what OS is the virtual minecraft machine running?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 29, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome, what OS is the virtual minecraft machine running?



centos6.4 with jdk 1.7+


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2013)

installed craftbukkit and it seemed to have reverted things back to 1.4.7. you will need that client to login.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> installed craftbukkit and it seemed to have reverted things back to 1.4.7. you will need that client to login.



You can get beta/developement versions of Bukkit that support the latest version of Minecraft from there: http://dl.bukkit.org/downloads/craftbukkit/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You can get beta/developement versions of Bukkit that support the latest version of Minecraft from there: http://dl.bukkit.org/downloads/craftbukkit/



how does that integrate with mcmyadmin?

note: for now we will stick with official 1.5.1 and wait for something better for bukkit

note 2: it also corrupted my world backup somehow and we went in reverse an hour. i fail. msg me in game for 24 iron so you can catch up on the time you lost.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 2, 2013)

Lost all my progress


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2013)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Lost all my progress



yup. i lost a ton too. now that i worked out the bugs we should be good. join up and get some iron.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 2, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup. i lost a ton too. now that i worked out the bugs we should be good. join up and get some iron.



Won't be able to til later this evening. But I'll be there


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm working on a prototype permissions plugin based on Unix/Linux Permissions. Plan to port a replica of YaST for a GUI tool to tie into it so that users not familiar with Linux CLI can easily setup and manage permissions. thoughts?

Also, please whitelist me: KRDucky


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 6, 2013)

Server down?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2013)

omg...my gpu is DEAD. wtf i planned this whole system out and the one thing that i never thought would die does. pathetic. so now i have to order a new one. it will be a few days...


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> omg...my gpu is DEAD. wtf i planned this whole system out and the one thing that i never thought would die does. pathetic. so now i have to order a new one. it will be a few days...



Do you just need something cheap and PCI?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd send you a spare I have but I'm not even sure if its worth the postage / duties for you. Plus its a 9600 GSO (or an 8800 GT if you want one of the older spares), so older than dirt.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah i have a few old  ATI 9600's around maybe even lower although i think all my old cards are PCI-E except for one which i think has 1MB on it lol..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2013)

it doesn't need to be anything fancy. if you have something cheap and low powered i would take it.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> it doesn't need to be anything fancy. if you have something cheap and low powered i would take it.



so even pci-e ok ?.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Radeon 9### series were all AGP.  PCI Express didn't start until Radeon X### series.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 7, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm pretty sure Radeon 9### series were all AGP.  PCI Express didn't start until Radeon X### series.



Yes of course silly me,  just about to check what i can find..

Ok, found the old pci card if you want it and it's a Blaster MA300 and is dated 1998 so you cannot upgrade the ram chips on it and only has a D plug.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 9, 2013)

sorry i have been away at a conference so i have been slow to respond. i bought a cheap nvidia 610 card that will do the job. it will arrive by friday and i will install it then. hopefully i can get all of this up and running quickly without data loss.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 13, 2013)

we are back in business!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 13, 2013)

Why not, whitelist me 
ALMOSTunseen


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2013)

dynmap is now up and running at:

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com:8123/

you can see the 3d view by pulling out the right side menu...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2013)

lockette has been installed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2013)

group project time!

i have started an underground tunnel from my house that will be a rail line out and up to a big area of sand. at that area we will get all of the sand we can and make glass and build a massive underwater glass dome. we will need to dig the tunnel first. then we will need iron for the rail. and then we can starting getting sand.

picture of the proposed location:








picture of the starting point and the line out and up:


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 21, 2013)

I would be happy to help if I was whitelisted 
Username is same as TPU name


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> group project time!
> 
> i have started an underground tunnel from my house that will be a rail line out and up to a big area of sand. at that area we will get all of the sand we can and make glass and build a massive underwater glass dome. we will need to dig the tunnel first. then we will need iron for the rail. and then we can starting getting sand.
> 
> ...



whitelist me please: KRDucky 

I would be quite willing to help.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2013)

So, making lag and noise machines in my house isn't cool.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2013)

El Fiendo said:


> So, making lag and noise machines in my house isn't cool.



huh?

also added krducky, asrock_sd and his wife catwomanm1


----------



## blu3flannel (May 6, 2013)

Whoa, I didn't see that this was back up! I'd like to be added, please.


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2013)

Whats running the server these days Rhino ?.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 8, 2013)

blu3flannel said:


> Whoa, I didn't see that this was back up! I'd like to be added, please.



done!



AsRock said:


> Whats running the server these days Rhino ?.



it is running on a VM. the host is on my 75/35 mbit connection. host tech specs in my system specs drop down. i have 8 cores dedicated to it as well as 8 gigs of ram (6 just for the JVM). so the host is very fast and the VM should also be very fast.


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> done!
> 
> 
> 
> it is running on a VM. the host is on my 75/35 mbit connection. host tech specs in my system specs drop down. i have 8 cores dedicated to it as well as 8 gigs of ram (6 just for the JVM). so the host is very fast and the VM should also be very fast.



Cool, Just asking as i have a AM3 mobo and AMD 555 ( un-lockable ) and 4 2x2GB sticks laying around doing shit and was going give them to ya be seems like ya don't need them so ..  

Was used to run Arma 2 Dedi server but now that has a I5 SSD's and 16GB of ram.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 17, 2013)

hi everyone, FYI the server will be offline beginning tonight at 10pm EST and will be back online Friday evening around the same time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 5, 2013)

update:

dyn.com decided to get rid of my homelinux.com name. so i updated it to...

easyrhino.dyndns-server.com

talk about fail, i have had that name for almost 10 years!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2013)

just want to say that the server has been running very well. 38 days uptime with no issues. if you havn't been on in a while come and see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> just want to say that the server has been running very well. 38 days uptime with no issues. if you havn't been on in a while come and see what all the fuss is about!



can I get a whitelist? KRDucky


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> can I get a whitelist? KRDucky



done.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> done.



how do i downgrade from 1.5.2 to what your server is running? (1.5.1)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> how do i downgrade from 1.5.2 to what your server is running? (1.5.1)



hrm, i believe there is a tool out there that does it. i will probably upgrade soon.

edit: updating now.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> how do i downgrade from 1.5.2 to what your server is running? (1.5.1)



I found a .jar 1.5.1 file on the minecraft site some time ago, i did that allowed me to downgrade. But not ER has updated it to 1.5.2 there be no need..

However what i was doing, if you want to play on hunger games or what ever what i do is back up my minecraft folder and name it 1.5.1 so i know which version it is and update to 1.52 and make a backup of that and just copy over which version you want to play.


and as for 1.6 pre it's separate from the minecraft install as far as i can tell as my wife got it to find that ER did not update to it and seems like it just a new MC.exe file you run.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2013)

The server has been updated to 1.6.1. Have fun getting horses!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 17, 2013)

News! I brand new large biome world has been rendered! I reset the whitelist so if you havn't already send me a PM with your minecraft username. 

Dynmap is back running at easyrhino.dyndns-server.com:8123

Server is craftbukkit 1.6.2 beta

please note, first project is to build out the lagoon. there is a lagoon directly east of the spawn point. start building homes there so we can have a safe place for new people who spawn and start building out a rail line.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2013)

i want to update everyone that the server is still running. since nobody joined the last map i made i created a new large biome map that looks pretty good.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 21, 2013)

The map Keeps changing hence why i don't really play anymore


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i want to update everyone that the server is still running. since nobody joined the last map i made i created a new large biome map that looks pretty good.



everytime I tell myself Im going to play minecraft, i dont. I really need to.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello Easy Rhino and my fellow MC TPU'ers!

Have just recently discovered the world of Minecraft and all it's glory.  My girlfriend finally convinced me to try it out, we play on 1.7.4. I am looking for a TPU server to be apart of and not sure how current your servers are, Anyone still play'in? I am a late bloomer, but have put about 3 weeks in of gameplay. I have the up most respect for all the hardware work and countless hours that goes into this game wow, I look forward to joining some Minecraft fun with you guys. 


My first and current home >>>



Spoiler




















Easy Rhino said:


> Server Address: easyrhino.dyndns-server.com
> Version 1.6.2 Craftbukkit Beta


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi snapshot, glad you are enjoying minecraft. Unfortunately I have had my server offline for some time due to lack of use. I would be willing to fire up a new server but I do not think it would be worth it unless there were a consistent amount of players again. You can always try newtekie's server which I believe is still online and somewhat active.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 19, 2014)

Every time I went to play the game the server has been offline  So I haven't been playing much.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hi snapshot, glad you are enjoying minecraft. Unfortunately I have had my server offline for some time due to lack of use. I would be willing to fire up a new server but I do not think it would be worth it unless there were a consistent amount of players again. You can always try newtekie's server which I believe is still online and somewhat active.




Okay, thank you Rhino


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2015)

Changes coming...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi everyone! It has been awhile! Minecraft has come a long way since I last played. With the introduction of Minecraft 1.8 there is much better community support and some great new game features. One of them being the ability to customize your biome.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2015)

you can now set a home and warp to it by using /sethome and /home


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2015)

Dynmap added.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 30, 2015)

Could you whitelist me? Bubbleawsome in game also.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Could you whitelist me? Bubbleawsome in game also.


done


----------



## Toothless (Mar 31, 2015)

I may have to join for lolz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2015)

members list updated.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitelist me pls

11ErockeR11


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2015)

done


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 7, 2015)

Good amount of players now!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone brave enough to build a portal to nether???


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone interested in signing tonight around 8:30 PM eastern and doing a Nether run?

Also, anyone tried fireworks yet? Looks cool.

http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Firework_Star


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 13, 2015)

That'll be 7:30 central? I'll try and get on. May not be able to as I have auditions around that that, but I'll try.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2015)

Got some decent loot from nether. I still need obsidian though (cant seem to find any during my short sessions) so that I can make a portal of my own.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 14, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Got some decent loot from nether. I still need obsidian though (cant seem to find any during my short sessions) so that I can make a portal of my own.



Just carry a bucket of water with you and dump it onto any lava pool.  I've been playing a heavily modded version for a couple of months, now I cant imagine playing vanilla again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2015)

Uhm so, we need to close off the teleports in the nether. I have a teleport in my house now and there were pig zombies in it! They must have stumbled into the teleport!!!!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 16, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Uhm so, we need to close off the teleports in the nether. I have a teleport in my house now and there were pig zombies in it! They must have stumbled into the teleport!!!!


If I recall correctly they have a small chance of spawning from nether portals. They aren't naturally hostile, but pack quite a punch.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 18, 2015)

pls whitelist me. KRDucky

i want ot game with my old friends and community.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 18, 2015)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> pls whitelist me. KRDucky
> 
> i want ot game with my old friends and community.



done


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2015)

Easy, You should pop into our FTB infinity server we have running. 205.144.219.6

Also whitelist me for yours

Reaper96d


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Easy, You should pop into our FTB infinity server we have running. 205.144.219.6
> 
> Also whitelist me for yours
> 
> Reaper96d



Okay. I don't like the modded servers though. I am all about straight minecraft.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ill try your server out easy, I have not played vanilla much. Is there anything I need to download besides vanilla minecraft to connect?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 21, 2015)

There shouldn't be, though I recommend optifine.
I'll get on too I think, may also try the modded server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2015)

Trying to get my journeymap to work client side but I do not think it will.


----------

